# WhiteMountainsRanch Kidding/Journal Thread; Summer Update



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Oct 7, 2012)

_*I'm combining my Kidding and Journaling threads because they are so similar it seems silly to keep updating both of them with the same things. 

I should have just initially done it all on one thread. 
*
_

*Journal:*

1.    What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like?
*San Diego, supposed to be some of the nicest weather, but it's too warm for me. 
*
2.    How many people are in your family? Marital status?
*Just me and my boyfriend Steve of 5 years.
*
3.    How would you define your farm?
*Small, backyard style, started slow, growing quickly!
*
4.    What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed?
*Turn my ranch into a heritage breed, self sufficient, food producing farm.
*
5.    Have you ever built a house, barn, or other types of building? Do you want to?
*No, yes.
*
6.    Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet?
*Yes, yes, yes, yes, yes, yes, and yes.
*
7.    Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer?
*I've always loved and had lots of animals my whole life, but when I became an adult I realized you can get food and things back from them! I wanted a cleaner source of food and that prompted me to get more animals that provide for us!
*
8     Is it a hobby or an occupation?
*I guess you could say a little bit of both!
*
9.    In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more?
*Animals and plants. Want to know more about agriculture and about how to turn my farm into a business.
*
10.  In what types of farming will you never choose to do?
*Commercial "traditional" farming!
*
11.   Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply?
*Absolutely!
*
12.   Where do you end up when you sink into yourself, away from the outside world?
*I used to do a lot of things for this when I was a kid, mostly just reading now.
*
13.   Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi?
*No but I want to learn!
*
14.   Do you make crafts or useful items? Would you want to teach others how to do these?
*I don't make any crafts, just food, but I would really really like to learn to sew well!
*
15.   Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds?
*Haha I don't know, I think so. I have dogs, cats, fish, chickens, quail, rabbits, ducks, turkeys, and goats and horses.
*
16.   Can you operate a lathe? Metal, wood?
*No
*
17.   Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing?
*Yes very much so. I have a select few flowers I like such as Mandevilla, and a few others, but mostly I like growing food. I have lots of fruit trees and a huge veggie garden. I'd love to have the room to do a bigger veggie garden and even grain crops!
*
18.   Do you fish? Bait or explosives?
*Yes, I love fishing, haven't been recently though. I use a fish pole with bait. 
*
19.   How much space/land do you have or rent? City farm? Country?
*We rent on an 11 acre piece of land where we share landlord and her boyfriend.
*
20.   Are you a Novice, Technician, degreed?
*I currently attend community college full time where I am almost done getting three degrees; Arboriculture, Sustainable Urban Landscaping, and Nursery Technology. Maybe someday I would like to continue on and get my Bachelors in Agricultural or Dairy Science.*

21.   What is your farm specialty? Or what one would you like to learn?
*Producing food. Preserving Heritage Breeds.
*
22.   If you could create a degree and curriculum, what would you major in and what classes would you take?
*I don't know that I want to create a degree, but ever since a field trip to UC Davis when I was in high school, I always wanted to take animal classes.
*
23.   Do you do wood work? framing, finish, cabinet?
*No, but I worked in the furniture business for a long time and I can finish wood well. 
*
24.   Are you interested in herbal animal medicine?
*Yes, very much so.
*
25.   If you could live any place you chose, where would it be?
*Probably way out in the woods somewhere; Montana, Wyoming, Idaho etc...
*
26.    Do you use a wood stove for heating or cooking?
*Yes, that's what we use to heat our house.
*
27.    What would your ideal super hero/villain be?
*I've always liked Batman.
*
28.    Are your family or friends also interested in animals?
*Yes most of my friends are, family not so much.
*
29.    Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs?
*Yes, yes, yes, yes. Just wish I was better/ more creative at it.
*
30.   What was your best animal experience? Worst?
*I'll have to think about this and get back to you.
*
31.    Do you forage or hunt for part of your food needs?
*No. I'd like to but you can't hunt here.
*
32.    What skills do you have that help you be more a self sufficient farm?
*Learning everything I can about raising animals for meat and food preservation.
*
33.    Do you process your own meat? Can or preserve?
*Yes, yes, yes.
*
34.   Do you use alternative energy sources on your farm? Would you like to?
*Yes, but small scale only right now. Would yes like to eventually go full scale alt. energy.
*
35    What is on your to do list?
*For tomorrow: rake out all pens, expand goat pen, laundry, clean fishtank, homework.
*
36.   Have you ever lived completely off what you produce? Would you like to?
*No, yes.
*
37.   In what do you trust?
*Myself.
*
38.  Do you make and fix things yourself to save money?
*Yes. My entire life is one giant shoestring.
*
39.  Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits?
*Yes, though I've always had animals my entire life, I definitely have a deep appreciation for other life besides humans; in fact I like animals more!!
*

*OK some updates are in order:*


> *June:
> 1. Won a $2000 scholarship for school. Too bad half is already gone to bills and the other half is distributed incrementally.
> 
> 2. Delilah got mastitis, not sure if it was from her laying down a lot because of of rock in her foot, or if it was pneumonia or something else. Had a vet consultation via the phone and we put her on penicillin and Today and it went away and she is 100% all better now. Milk production low but increasing on the affected side.*


*



			July:
1. My baby goat (13 months old) has a lymph node swelling- took her to the vet, vet wants to do penicillin and banamine for 4 days to see if it will help reduce it.

2. My own stupid dog grabbed one of my goats ears through the fence.  She lost 1/2 the ear and the vet put her on penicillin and banamine also. My poor baby girl. I hope she turns out ok. I guess that saying when it rains it pours is in order! Oiy, I don't want my goats to have problems! 

3. This month we will be packing the house for our move.

So I have a yearling that we bred on March 11th. I was almost POSITIVE she was pregnant. She was getting bigger and bigger and I was even taping her weight and it was going up, and then it seems like overnight she was skinny again. I'm 100% sure I felt something move on her right side and now nothing. She hasn't developed an udder yet either and only 1 month to go so I think I've given up hope that she settled.  Darn. I really wanted the experience of having one goat give birth before I have to go and do all of them at once! 

Well we finally bought boxes today. We've been through several rooms in the house cleaning them out and what-not, but now for the 'real' packing. I can't wait to move and save money but it's so scary in the mean-time! So daunting I guess.

I sent out a certified letter to one of the people whom I purchased one of my goats from asking him to sign and return the bill of sale for her so I can transfer her into my name. I'm so anxious to see how this turns out! I just want him to do the right thing and sign it and send it back so I can get on with my life. 

My baby girl Joline is doing better with her half-ear. Poor baby. The part that doesn't have skin is finally starting to dry up, I think the aluspray actually delayed healing since it made such an effective cover, it didn't allow it to dry out which it needs to do in order to fall off so the ear skin can heal back together. I am going to start soaking it again 2 x a day in iodine water. 

Tomorrow is the last day of summer school and I am really happy about that. Next semester doesn't start until August 20th, so I get a little bit of a break. That will give me time to pack and move. 

I've nervous about not having enough money for the pens and barn at the new place. 

I don't think my yearling doe settled. She is about 3 weeks away from her due date and there is almost no udder to speak of. Man I am so bummed! I was so hoping for the chance to have the experience of ONE before I have to breed all 6 again. 

I'm also nervous because I have added 'duties' at the new place and between that and my farm I'm worried I'll be too busy with school. And that's not even counting the time I need to try and squeeze in for working! OIY! I signed up for my classes next semester. It's 12 units, but it's like 5 classes and a lab, so that's A LOT for me to do on top of everything else. Only problem is if I don't take 12 units I won't get my scholarship money for the semester.  Bad part is too that I only have about 4 more classes until I graduate with my degrees, but they are only offering like 1 class per semester because of budget cuts.  So what I am going to do to get the units is just fill up the units needed with classes that I would need anyway if I was going to transfer somewhere. All in all STILL about 4 semesters left before I graduate, even though I am soooo close. I'm getting senioritis... I just want it to be over already, lol... Who knows what I'll do after that... try to get a part-time job making money I guess! Hopefully the farm will be making more money by then too. 

I guess I just need to step back and take a deep breath! I have so much going on it's giving me anxiety!
		
Click to expand...

*


> *August:
> 1. Going over to the new place and putting up fencing/ coops and getting it ready for us to move in. August is going to be crazy.
> 
> Heehee I wish I had clones! It would be a big help.  I can't wait until we are making a profit and can hire employees!
> ...


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*

*Kidding:
I am SO excited, but scared at the same time! EEk! First year for baby goats! 

I recently brought all four of my purebred does home after 17 days at the breeders, all were reported to come into heat and been bred at least 6 times each.   

Our due dates are Feb 21st, Feb 22nd, Feb 23 and Feb 25th. 

I am SO excited about these breedings and bloodline crosses... plus we spent over $700 on stud fees, boarding fees, gas etc... so we hope we get some really good babies!  AND we will be keeping ALL of the baby does!!! 

I hope all four are pregnant!  Now to build the baby pens.  I just had to share in my excitement!!!

This thread to chronicle my first year of baby goat experience!!!

First Doe: Ghia






Second Doe: Minyette





Third Doe: Joline





Fourth Doe: Ghiselle





Sire bred to the first three:





Sire bred to the last doe: (He's older now).




*


----------



## autumnprairie (Oct 8, 2012)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *I am so exited, but scared at the same time! EEk! First year for baby goats!
> 
> Anywho... I just brought all four of my purebred does home after 17 days at the breeders, all were purported to come into heat and been bred at least 2 times each.   The due dates are Feb 21st, Feb 22nd, Feb 23 and Feb 25th.
> 
> ...


 Congrats on the hopefully expectant does.  until Feb


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 8, 2012)

Congrats!  I hope you get some awesome doelings!


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Oct 8, 2012)

Congrats! That is very exciting. I'll be a nervous wreck when I get my Nubian bred.


----------



## 2goats8kids (Oct 8, 2012)

Ooooo, isn't that so exciting?!!? My two just got bred for the first time, too. We have similar due dates to yours, only in January. I keep haunting them, squinting at their rears trying to figure out if they're settled . MUCH harder than waiting for Christmas . The wee babies at the buck's farm had us all sooooo excited to have babies around again!


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## PendergrassRanch (Oct 8, 2012)

How exciting! I look forward to reading about your adventures!


----------



## meme (Oct 8, 2012)

Yay! Rachel, our Nubian yearling, just came back from the breeders too. I can hardly wait, it will be the first time for everyone here! Not to mention, these bloodlines are to die for.  Can you tell that I am excited?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Oct 9, 2012)

meme said:
			
		

> Yay! Rachel, our Nubian yearling, just came back from the breeders too. I can hardly wait, it will be the first time for everyone here! Not to mention, these bloodlines are to die for.  Can you tell that I am excited?


*
LOL me too!!!!!* 


*Some more pictures of my Goaties...  *


----------



## GLENMAR (Oct 10, 2012)

My 2 Nubians are due on 1/15. Looks like we 
will have lots of baby pictures after the holidays.


----------



## PFSfarmer (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Oct 22, 2012)

*Added pics to the first post. 


None of the girls have come back into heat since I've brought them home.  *


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 22, 2012)

They look great.


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 22, 2012)

I can't wait to see the beautiful babies!!!!!!!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Nov 3, 2012)

*So it's been about 6 weeks since I brought the girls home. I haven't seen anyone come into heat, but it's my first year with goats and I've heard they can be tricky sometimes.

The three older ones are looking filled out, with puffy girl-parts, eating a lot of hay and calm.

The youngest one is acting a little wilder and I saw whitish discharge today... does that mean she didn't settle?*


----------



## meme (Nov 4, 2012)

Rachel came back into heat last week, but we had her re-bred and fingers crossed it took this time!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Nov 27, 2012)

*8 week update... 


1). Minyette; definitely preggo... she has always been fat but now she is REALLY fat and acting extremely calm and friendly.

2). Ghia; not 100% sure but I'm pretty confident she is preggo, no signs of coming into heat.

3). Ghiselle; came back into heat and took her back to the breeder and rebred her. Her new due date (if she settles) is April 25 2013. I hope she settles this time, this is the third time trying.

4. Joline; thought she was preggo, but when I brought Ghiselle back Joline was VERY interested in her (assuming because of the buck smell) and was flagging her tail and rubbing on her and even tried to mount her! I'm not sure but I think that means she isn't preggo.  I'll have to take her back to the breeder too. 


I'll get pictures tomorrow, and you guys can tell me what you think. 
*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 9, 2012)

*10 Week update with pics. I'm pretty sure three does are pregnant.  


Ghia: Pretty sure she is preggo, definitely looking bigger and hasn't come back into heat at all. 

















Minyette: almost positive she is preggo, she's always been a big girl, but now she is looking LOTS bigger (my bf calls her big bertha lol) and she hasn't come back into heat. 
















Joline: questionable, but I am leaning towards being pregnant, hasn't come back into heat that I've noticed and LOOKS to be bigger, she acts different than before we bred her, too.
















Ghiselle; only been about 15 days since she's back from the breeders the second time: thoughts?



*


----------



## DonnaBelle (Dec 9, 2012)

The first 3 certainly look pregnant to me.  They are much thicker in the middle.  

Have you gotten all your kidding supplies together yet??  We have lists on here for your supply box.

I remember my first kidding.  I was more excited when I delivered Lenora than I was when I had my babies. LOL.

DonnaBelle


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 10, 2012)

*They definitely look thicker through the middle to me too. 

We've gotten some of the items ready, but not all... Do you have a link for those lists? 

We're just getting the kidding barn built this week and will be working on lots more stuff before they come!

VERYYYYYYY excited!
*


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Dec 10, 2012)

Start With Rolls page 

http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=586-goats-kidding


----------



## GLENMAR (Dec 10, 2012)

Can't wait to see how many you get.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 10, 2012)

BarredRockMomma said:
			
		

> Start With Rolls page
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=586-goats-kidding


*
Read it, awesome, thank you!!!

Is there one on bottle feeding?*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 10, 2012)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> Can't wait to see how many you get.


*

Yay, me too!!! I'm especially excited to see how many does (of course) but also excited to see the colors!!!!*


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Dec 11, 2012)

Here is Rolls other page

http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=586-baby-goat-info


----------



## GLENMAR (Dec 11, 2012)

BarredRockMomma said:
			
		

> Here is Rolls other page
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=586-baby-goat-info


I followed this for bottle feeding mine has year and had NO problems. In fact the instructions are still on my fridge waiting for me new kids.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 12, 2012)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> BarredRockMomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Great! Thank you for the links!

I am still a little apprehensive about bottle feeding them all, but feel better now that I only have 3-4 pregnant and not 6. *


----------



## meme (Dec 13, 2012)

Rachel is now due on March 30th. Our herd (all 3 goats, that is) tested negative for CAE and CL. We are choosing to let Rachel raise the twins naturally since the raw milk is better for them and I feel like she should be able to raise her own babies. I do miss having adorable bottle babies, but we only had two at that time, so it wasn't too hard. We are very excited to have babies around again and we are crossing our fingers that everything goes smoothly!


----------



## GLENMAR (Dec 13, 2012)

They suck it down so fast that bottle feeding really does not take that long. It takes longer to wash all those bottles and milk the girls.  
My time is coming in 4 weeks.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 13, 2012)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> They suck it down so fast that bottle feeding really does not take that long. It takes longer to wash all those bottles and milk the girls.
> My time is coming in 4 weeks.


*
Ahh good to know! However, I wasn't worried about the time so much, just worried that everything will go right since it will be my first time with babies! *


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 25, 2012)

*Merry Christmas! Everyone!!

I will have to get on here and post some pictures of our updates and farm improvements! It took forever, (and I feel like we are way behind!), but we finally finished moving, are all into our new place and are working on getting our animals all into their permanent pens with shelters/ barns/ and enclosures done!

So far we have finished the goat shed (except for paint).

Finished the feed shed (except for paint)

Finished the hay shed (except for paint)

And finished the milking parlor (except for paint)

Also finished the rabbitry, but still have to finish the fence.

And now working on the turkey coop and pen.


Will get pics as soon as it stops raining! 

Happy Christmas Eve everyone!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


12 Week update: all the girls are doing good and none have come back into heat as far as I can tell!!! We need to start thinking of baby names!!! 


The Fathers names are; Kastdemur's Santa Ana Breeze (Breeze) and Mojave Dunes Graffiti Mark (Mark).

And the girls are;

URBAN ACRES JOHN'S GHIA (Ghia)

DAS-ACRES JORGIO (Joline)

KIDSVILLE CS LADY BUG (Minyette)

URBAN ACRES CT JUMPING ACES (Ghiselle)



We'd love some suggestions!!! *


----------



## GLENMAR (Dec 26, 2012)

Are you ready for disbudding? I did my first one last July. It was not that bad.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 26, 2012)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> Are you ready for disbudding? I did my first one last July. It was not that bad.


*
Not yet, I'm actually pretty scared about it and I don't have a disbudder. I'd like to do it myself (as I usually do everything myself) but feel more comfortable watching someone at least the very first time. I'm worried about getting scurs. Fortunately there are at least two or three breeders around here that will do it for like $15 bucks per kid.*


----------



## GLENMAR (Dec 26, 2012)

Lucky you. I watched the breeder do the two girls that I have before I picked them up. My first kid was a buckling.
I was told that I would be lucky if he did not get scurs because most bucks have them. He is 5 mos old, so far so good, no scurs.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 26, 2012)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> Lucky you. I watched the breeder do the two girls that I have before I picked them up. My first kid was a buckling.
> I was told that I would be lucky if he did not get scurs because most bucks have them. He is 5 mos old, so far so good, no scurs.


*
Of all the breeders who's farms I have visited I have never seen a buck with scurs, so they must know what they are doing! *


----------



## Fluffygal (Dec 26, 2012)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *12 Week update: all the girls are doing good and none have come back into heat as far as I can tell!!! We need to start thinking of baby names!!!
> 
> 
> The Fathers names are; Kastdemur's Santa Ana Breeze (Breeze) and Mojave Dunes Graffiti Mark (Mark).
> ...


Girl ideas:
Gigi
Jorgia
Gina
Lady Anna
Sandy Breezy Bug

Boy ideas:
Santa Jorgio
White Cliff Breeze  (nickname Cliff)
White Mountain Yodeller (not sure if I spelled yodel right)
Jumpin Joe Dune
Mojave Mountain Ace


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 26, 2012)

Fluffygal said:
			
		

> Girl ideas:
> Gigi
> Jorgia
> Gina
> ...


*

Man these are awesome!!! LOVE them, I may just use some! I love G/J names; it's a little bit of a theme we have going on.  *


----------



## Fluffygal (Dec 26, 2012)

It is fun thinking of names, but more fun watching the new babies.

I won't have spring babies this year as I am waiting for Fiona to grow up. She will turn a year in April then next breeding season I will be buck hunting for her. (she is a Nubian)
So I am getting my baby fix oogling everyone else's kiddies.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 26, 2012)

*I know I can't wait for mine! All these kidding threads are making me soooo jealous and anxious for mine!!! Haha I love seeing them though!  


PS. Feel free to post more G or J names!!! *


----------



## GLENMAR (Dec 27, 2012)

Giada for a girl.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 27, 2012)

*How do you say that? G- ada?*


----------



## GLENMAR (Dec 27, 2012)

Giada- it is itallian  pronounced g-e-ada

Not sure how to write that. Look up Giada De Laurentiis.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 27, 2012)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> Giada- it is itallian  pronounced g-e-ada
> 
> Not sure how to write that. Look up Giada De Laurentiis.


*

I like it!!!! *

*So, we just recently moved, and it has finally stopped raining long enough for me to be able to snap a couple pretty pictures of the goats in their new "pasture" today! The "pasture" is roughly 100' x 2 or 300', maybe more. I'll have to go walk it tomorrow and see. We still have to finish wrapping the back half with field fence, but it's pretty darn close to being done. Yay! 

(This is what winter looks like here, excuse the mud from the rains.). 

Eating, like usual. *


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 30, 2012)

*Took my last girl to the breeders today. I was holding out, hoping to find a boer buck to breed her to, but ultimately wasn't able to find one. So I took her to the same one I used for the rest of my girls.  Her due date will be in May! *

*So, since we just moved we needed to build/ get our girls a place to get in out of the rain and to have their babies. And since we aren't on our permanent farm we wanted to do it as cheaply as possible, (however in hindsight I'd like to make it portable). I wanted an already built barn (like from Home Depot) but they were too expensive... so we decided to build it instead! 

Here it is! I didn't get any midway pics, but there will be more!!!

We still have to caulk and seal the roof and then paint the whole thing!

I'll do a materials price cost soon... 



















*


----------



## Missy (Dec 30, 2012)

Beautiful goats! I love love love nubians. The first buck looks very pleased with himself.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 31, 2012)

Missy said:
			
		

> Beautiful goats! I love love love nubians. The first buck looks very pleased with himself.


*

Thank you! I love my goaties too! 

And yes, now that I look at him, he does look VERY happy! LOL! Almost like he's smiling! *


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 2, 2013)

*We're at 13 weeks pregnant. I'm positive about Minyette and Ghia. In fact they are getting REALLY big.  I can't wait! I am SOOOO excited!


We still have to build the baby barn and finish fencing in the pen for them. 



Joline and Ghiselle I am not sure about. I haven't seen either come into heat (but they might be quiet/ silent heats). I ordered a starter package from Biotracking to send those two off to be tested.



AND I just brought my last girl Sable back from the breeders today. I've been holding out and looking for a Boer to breed her to but unable to find one and so now it is very late in the season. Her due date is May 30th! Whew! Hope she settles. It was really cold out at the breeders house and she was all alone and stressed out and miserable. Fortunately it was only for a few days. Crossing my fingers she settled! *


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 2, 2013)

*Here are some names I like:

Girls:
Jaycee
Giada
Bree
June

Boys:
Joe
Dune
Cliff


Need more names though! *


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 4, 2013)

*Got my biotracking package today! Will send in the blood Monday! Hope everyone is pregnant!!! 


Only 7 weeks left!!!! *


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 5, 2013)

Read through the details from bio tracking.  Note that you have to wait until at least 30 days past breeding.  Not sure if you have drawn blood before, but my advice is be confident.  Think about when you have had to have blood taken.  Do you like it when the person is poking around.  When you are ready to do the stick, do it.

I love biotracking and knowing.  It is a small price to pay to know for sure that the girls are pregnant.  And in my case with Nina, she was only with the Buck once, so I am confident of her due date.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 6, 2013)

*Sending in blood to biotracking tomorrow for the two girls I am not sure about. Joline and Ghiselle. 




Just wanted to update here:

Sooo tired... we had so much going on this last month that i am just pooped. I've been so busy and stressed that I thought I was getting sick for almost a week straight. Took lots of supplements and I do feel better. Today is the first day I've been able to sit and rest for a while. (Not that there isn't anything to do, lol).

Still have to send biotracking out, and still waiting to hear back from the interview I had yesterday.

Going to take more advil and relax on the couch a while!!!
*


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 16, 2013)

*It's been raining like crazy! We're quite a bit over for our averages for this time of year! Thus I haven't sent out the biotracking yet. 


BUT...

My girls are 16 weeks pregnant now... Were at 112 days!!! That means only 38 days left!!! (Or 5 weeks)... 

One more week before their CDt and BoSe shots!

It's sooooooo hard waiting!!!!

Will get pics asap! *




*1/17/2013:*


> *WOW what a crazy morning! We had hurricane like winds last night and it was just insane. It completely trashed the yard, demolished my rabbitry cover, blew everything all around and even picked up my quail cages and flung them about 60 feet away!!!  Thank goodness my quail were ok! They sure had a crazy roller-coaster of a ride last night!
> 
> Oh AND the rabbitry cover blew over by a wild bees nest so when I went to go try and retrieve it I got attacked by bees! EEEk! They were in my hair, I had to swat them out a bunch, and then walk calmly away. They stopped following me after about 20 or 30 feet.  I had to wait a while and then come back and sneak in from the other side and pull the canopy away from that area.
> 
> ...





> *LoL that's what happens when you live in San Diego... sunburns in the winter! Well, tans year 'round, lol.
> 
> Last Christmas eve I was shopping at a nursery in shorts, t shirt, and flip flops... and yes I was wearing sunscreen... this is Christmas mind you, middle of "winter".
> 
> That's the only bad thing... it's just a little too warm here for me, I'd like at least a LITTLE season changes, lol.*


----------



## daisyjack (Jan 16, 2013)

I have to wait another year, and it's driving my crazy


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 24, 2013)

*1/22/2013: Pretty normal day today. Did horse chores then farm chores. I'm very excited about my goats kidding! They are due in 4 weeks! YAY! It's getting sooooo close!  Although I guess they could kid earlier if the breeder bred them before the date she gave me. It's crazy just how big they are getting, AND they are looking very "open" in their girly parts. I guess that means it'll be soon! Gave them their Selenium/ E paste and CD&T shot today. I wasn't worried about them kidding early until someone on my other thread it looks like she could pop any minute and was I sure of the dates.  Now I want to go out and check on them every single minute!  LoL now I'm a nervous nelly; was fine until I read that! Oiy! Ok here's some pics of today, though it doesn't do them justice as to how big they are getting! 

Here's my girls running to see me this morning; 







Group shot:






Poor Minyette is 225 pounds and can barely waddle to the feeder and back! 






And Ghia is the biggest I have ever seen her!



*




> *Getting down to the wire!!! Only 4 weeks left eeeeee!!!!!
> 
> All the girls got their Selenium/ E paste and CD&t shots today. I put each one on the stand and groomed them and gave them some grain and probios.
> 
> ...


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 24, 2013)

*The breeder got back with me and said she could either be due Feb 17th or Feb 28th. By my count it would have been Feb 25th, so anytime around then is good! She was bred on both days. I will definitely be checking her ligs and stuff frequently!!!*



> *I had the SCARIEST farm dream last night! Nightmare more like it! I dreamt I was watching someone's llama farm in the middle of a hilly forest in the middle of nowhere and we got attacked by the hugest pack of wolves ever! There must have been 30-50 wolves!  I had my mastiff Maya with me, but knew she couldn't handle more than 1 or 2 at a time. I don't know why I didn't have a gun or call 911, but what I ended up doing was letting all the llama out of the yards so they could try to run away and escape. I ended up running through the forest up up up the hills with Maya and a little baby cria wrapped in my sweater... we were trying to wait for the wolves to leave so we could go back to the farm and the llamas were slowly coming back home too... it was soooooooooo scary.... then I woke up! Whew!
> 
> Now I am not scared of wolves and have never had a bad experience with one, but this nightmare was SCARY!*





> Southern by choice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fluffygal (Jan 25, 2013)

Love the view on the last pic. Girls look good.  Hopeful you will get lots of baby girls.


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jan 25, 2013)

Your girls are just so beautiful... and the veiw is not bad either ....

 I love seeing goats that aren't standing in mud, like here in Rainville 

Can't wait for your babie pictures to come.....


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 25, 2013)

*Thank you guys! I love my goaties! They were all looking at me funny because the camera was making noise and they didn't know what is was. *


*I found a super cute pic of my goatie Ghia today... I just love this picture.  I can't wait for her to have her babies.  *


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 25, 2013)

*Hi guys, I am getting my birthing kit ready for our babies that are due in 3 weeks... Am I missing anything, or is there something you guys think I should add that would be good to have on hand? Thanks in advance!



I have on hand:

Shoulder length gloves
Pen G
Clean towels
Bloat Ease
Baking Soda
CD&T Vaccine
Copasure
Selenium/ E Paste
Iodine
Trash Bags
Dixie Cups
Floss 
Syringes
Rubbing alcohol
Molasses


I am ordering this stuff this week;

Clost Perf C&D Antitoxin 
Tetanus Antitoxin
Weak Kid Syringe (feeding tube)
Vet Thermometer
Di-Methox Soluble Powder
Lamb Bottles w/ nipples
Probios Dispersible Powder
Non-Spermicidal Sterile Lubricating Jelly
Pritchard Teat Nipple
Triodine-7
Fortified Vitamin B Complex
Micro B-1 Oral Gel
Elastrator w/ rings
Bulb Syringe
Surgical Scissors
Colostrum


*


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 25, 2013)

We got a pack of cheap brand weewee pads and they are great for kidding/clean up.  
Also, Sprite bottles are the best for the pritchard nipples---they are thicker, and clean easier than other pop bottles if you are going to be picking some up to use.
Nutridrench is good to have on hand too.
Dental floss, surgical scissors, and rubbing alcohol to sterilize stuff.
Do you have syringes too for measuring/squirting meds?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 25, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> We got a pack of cheap brand weewee pads and they are great for kidding/clean up.
> Also, Sprite bottles are the best for the pritchard nipples---they are thicker, and clean easier than other pop bottles if you are going to be picking some up to use.
> Nutridrench is good to have on hand too.
> Dental floss, surgical scissors, and rubbing alcohol to sterilize stuff.
> Do you have syringes too for measuring/squirting meds?


*
Great! Good ideas, thank you! Added some to the list. I have floss and syringes, need to get surgical scissors and rubbing alcohol.*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 25, 2013)

*Minyette's udder is getting bigger!!!! *


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 25, 2013)

YAY!!  You sure you marked the date right and have three more weeks?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 25, 2013)

*Yep! Even double checked with the breeder. She is due between Feb 17th and the 28th. 150 days from the date on the buck memo is Feb 25th.*


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jan 26, 2013)

I just can't wait to see you new babies......


Are you hoping for Pink


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 26, 2013)

Mossy Stone Farm said:
			
		

> I just can't wait to see you new babies......
> 
> 
> Are you hoping for Pink


*
Yes, we will be keeping one blue from Minyette and ALL PINKS from everyone!!!!!!  *


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 26, 2013)

*Ok Minyettes udder is DEFINITELY bigger than it was last week, and Ghia's udder is DEFINITELY growing too!!! *


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 28, 2013)

Can you update the title for your thread.   it says 3-4 weeks and then I think... still 3-4 weeks. 

or is it really still 3-4 weeks


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 28, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Can you update the title for your thread.   it says 3-4 weeks and then I think... still 3-4 weeks.
> 
> or is it really still 3-4 weeks


*
LoL it's still 3 weeks.  I'm pretty good about updating things, but these last few weeks are just CRAWLING by!!! *


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 28, 2013)

this is just taking tooo long!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 28, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> this is just taking tooo long!


*

LoL you can say that again! Every day I wake up and it's STILL three weeks left!*


----------



## Fluffygal (Jan 28, 2013)

aahhh 
Your such a tease. 

Oh well, at least there are lots of other babies popping so can still get the cute baby goat fix.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 28, 2013)

Fluffygal said:
			
		

> aahhh
> Your such a tease.
> 
> Oh well, at least there are lots of other babies popping so can still get the cute baby goat fix.


*
LOL, I know! That's the only thing keeping me from going crazy!!! At least I get to see others' babies. *


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 29, 2013)

*Will it help if I change it into days left instead of weeks??? 

Lets see, I just added it up and according to my buck memo she has 27 days left! 

But the breeder said she could go as early as the 17th, which would be 19 more days.

OIY I don't see how she could any longer; she's gonna pop! *




> *Today Minyette was lying down a lot more than usual, she didn't even want to get up when I came up to the pen, they usually all come running. After I got the stand out though and she heard the grain she got up and waddled out of the barn.
> 
> I got everyone up on the stand today. I went over each one very carefully, and then bolused them with copper and vitamin e. I also trimmed the nether regions and tail area, brushed them, trimmed their hooves and gave them probios.
> 
> ...


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 29, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *Will it help if I change it into days left instead of weeks???
> 
> 
> Lets see, I just added it up and according to my buck memo she has 27 days left!
> ...


 .. No... :/

I just don't think about mine til day 145, don't check them ... nothing. Easier.. less stress.


----------



## Fluffygal (Jan 29, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> WhiteMountainsRanch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, sounds like self torture.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 29, 2013)

*LoL! I would, but since this is my first kidding AND we a pulling the babies to bottle feed them I am being extra diligent to watch and make sure I don't miss anything! 




Today Minyette was lying down a lot more than usual, she didn't even want to get up when I came up to the pen, they usually all come running. After I got the stand out though and she heard the grain she got up and waddled out of the barn. 


I got everyone up on the stand today. I went over each one very carefully, and then bolused them with copper and vitamin e. I also trimmed the nether regions and tail area, brushed them, trimmed their hooves and gave them probios.

Everyone seemed good and happy and eating and drinking great!*


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 29, 2013)

Just curious, I know a lot of people pull the kids... how come? Why not dam raise?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 29, 2013)

*We're actually pulling the babies for two reasons. 

1. I need them to be bottle babies so we can sell the males as fast as possible so we have more milk for our co-op.

2. In my experience the bottle baby goats have been soooooo much friendlier, and easier to work with, and all our doelings will become our next years milkers. *


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 1, 2013)

*Time is just crawling by.   


All the goats are doing good, been giving them their vitamin E and just picked up the calcium. 


Only 17 to 25 more days! 


Got the barn ready for the babies.


Going to clean out the big barn next week and get it ready for them to kid and finish getting my birthing kit stuff.


That's it for now! Can't wait!*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 4, 2013)

*Only 13 to 21 days left!!!! I am so excited I can't wait! I've been giving all the girls their vitamin E and calcium, and clipped them and have been giving them grain everyday. Have the baby barn ready just have to get straw, and baby bottles and just a  couple things and that's it!!! Woo hoo!!!*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 6, 2013)

*The babies are definitely getting lower in the girls' bellies. I think it's called dropping.... It's gonna be soon!!!!!! *


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## poorboys (Feb 7, 2013)

hoping you have lots of babies.... good luck


----------



## GLENMAR (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 7, 2013)

*Only 10 - 18 more days that's it!!! 


Poor Minyette is soooo huge, she just lays around all the time resting and when she does get up she waddles to and fro! *


----------



## Heirloom (Feb 8, 2013)

I think pics are in order!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 8, 2013)

Heirloom said:
			
		

> I think pics are in order!


*
LoL there are a ton of pics on this thread.  I can always get more though!!!*


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 8, 2013)

We're photo adicts! More photos are ALWAYS appreciated!


----------



## Heirloom (Feb 8, 2013)

Ok, I meant more pics. With an average of 2 weeks left....I wonder what Minyette is looking like...


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 8, 2013)

> Ok, I meant more pics. With an average of 2 weeks left....I wonder what Minyette is looking like...


*
FAT. 

...LoL, ok will get more after it stops raining. *


----------



## Goatgal53 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello, New to the forum but been on the BYC forum for awhile. I am fairly new to raising goats. My husband and I live on a small farm in Arizona with my sister and her 13 year old daughter. More about me later. I wasn't sure what thread to ask this question so I just picked this one. My 3 year old Nubian Kate kidded 1 week ago. She had 2 doelings. One was a bit weak and needed extra help, she was in my bedroom over night for 2 nights and gave extra milk. She is fine now. Kate herself was not feeling well, off her feed and a bit droopy but looking pretty good now and back up on her food intake. The thing I noticed right away was that Kate's hooves or ankles?, seem to click now? I seem to hear it in all her feet. Any thoughts as to why?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 8, 2013)

AZGoatgal said:
			
		

> Hello, New to the forum but been on the BYC forum for awhile. I am fairly new to raising goats. My husband and I live on a small farm in Arizona with my sister and her 13 year old daughter. More about me later. I wasn't sure what thread to ask this question so I just picked this one. My 3 year old Nubian Kate kidded 1 week ago. She had 2 doelings. One was a bit weak and needed extra help, she was in my bedroom over night for 2 nights and gave extra milk. She is fine now. Kate herself was not feeling well, off her feed and a bit droopy but looking pretty good now and back up on her food intake. The thing I noticed right away was that Kate's hooves or ankles?, seem to click now? I seem to hear it in all her feet. Any thoughts as to why?


*
Welcome!!! Best thing to do would be to start a new thread under the goats category so more people can see your question and hopefully answer for you.*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 8, 2013)

*Ok now it's hailing. I'll have to get pics when it stops. *


----------



## GLENMAR (Feb 8, 2013)

Hailing? In the desert??


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 8, 2013)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> Hailing? In the desert??


*
Yeah the weather has been totally crazy lately! We're already above our rainfall average for the month!*


----------



## Heirloom (Feb 9, 2013)

I had hail too. BAD. It was still inches thick this morning. Hope your girls are all ok!


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Feb 9, 2013)

your  pictures are so beautiful........   

i am so excited for you can't wait to see these little ones.....


----------



## Goatgal53 (Feb 9, 2013)

I have had a few good thoughts about why my mother goat is clicking in her legs or feet when I posted my own thread to ask. Thanks for the good advice. Do I have to make a few more posts before I can load an image or picture?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 9, 2013)

Heirloom said:
			
		

> I had hail too. BAD. It was still inches thick this morning. Hope your girls are all ok!


*
Ours wasn't THAT bad, but it was REALLY cold and windy... I hate the wind. 








*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 9, 2013)

Mossy Stone Farm said:
			
		

> Your pictures are so beautiful........
> 
> I am so excited for you can't wait to see these little ones.....


*
Thank you, me too! 


I spent a lot of time with them today. Cleaned out the barn and getting ready to caulk the roof tomorrow and replace the straw with fresh stuff so they can give birth in a nice clean place.  Also been giving the girls lots of food with Chaffhaye on top and also extra grain so they stay warm and get lots of nutrients. 

Can't wait for babies! *


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 9, 2013)

AZGoatgal said:
			
		

> I have had a few good thoughts about why my mother goat is clicking in her legs or feet when I posted my own thread to ask. Thanks for the good advice. Do I have to make a few more posts before I can load an image or picture?


*
Yes you have to have 10. *


----------



## Goatgal53 (Feb 10, 2013)

Ok not to far off to get to 10 posts. Can't wait to show off my baby!


----------



## meme (Feb 10, 2013)

We need pics! I remember when you first posted about having your girls bred. It's hard to believe that they are almost here!  Rachel is due in just 49 more days and I am super excited!!!


----------



## Goatgal53 (Feb 10, 2013)

Do any of you milk your goats? O never have but wonder when do you know you have to breed them to keep the milk going? Do the goats dry up and then you breed? How long does it go before you have to breed to get milk? I hope I made sence?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 10, 2013)

meme said:
			
		

> We need pics! I remember when you first posted about having your girls bred. It's hard to believe that they are almost here!  Rachel is due in just 49 more days and I am super excited!!!


*
I know, time went by SO fast! I'll get more pics asap! It's almost my turn for babies!!! *


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 11, 2013)

*Only 6 - 14 more days! 


Can I eat popcorn on my own thread?  *


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 11, 2013)

Funny thing---I am actually eating popcorn right now for lunch    Hate when it gets a piece stuck and you have to make those awkward faces trying to get it out.


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Feb 12, 2013)

Waiting waiting WATING!!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 12, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Funny thing---I am actually eating popcorn right now for lunch    Hate when it gets a piece stuck and you have to make those awkward faces trying to get it out.


*
LoL...... pictures!?!?!?*


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 12, 2013)

They will_ never kid _if you are waiting


----------



## Heirloom (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 12, 2013)

*Good Morning!!! 
*


----------



## meme (Feb 12, 2013)

We definitely need some pre-kidding pictures!!!! I'm runnin out of popcorn here!  

Oh, you posted at the exact same time as me! She looks ready to pop and slightly uncomfortable! Love that face. Poor girl.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 12, 2013)

*Here you can see the babies have moved to sitting much lower in her belly than before. They were up higher by her hip bones and just this week are sitting lower. She also doesn't look *quite* as fat.  


5 to 13 days left...



*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 12, 2013)

*My baby girl coming to get some scratching.  Head wobbling back and forth. 




*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 12, 2013)

*The girls' udders are definitely getting bigger, not huge yet. And so far everything else the same.... no changes or signs... yet!*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 12, 2013)

*Here are the things I have ~ ready for kidding!

✓ Shoulder length gloves
✓ Pen G
✓ Clean towels
✓ Bloat Ease
✓ Baking Soda
✓ CD&T Vaccine
✓ Copasure
✓ Selenium/ E Paste
✓ Iodine
✓ Trash Bags
✓ Floss 
✓ Syringes/ Needles
✓ Molasses
✓ Weak Kid Syringe (feeding tube)
✓ Vet Thermometer
✓ Di-Methox Soluble Powder
✓ Lamb Bottles w/ nipples
✓ Probios Dispersible Powder
✓ Non-Spermicidal Sterile Lubricating Jelly
✓ Pritchard Teat Nipple
✓ Triodine-7
✓ Fortified Vitamin B Complex Inj.
✓ Elastrator w/ rings
✓ Surgical Scissors/ Scalpel
✓ Powdered Replacement Colostrum



Things I still need to get:

Bulb Syringe
Dixie Cups
Rubbing Alcohol
Clost Perf C&D Antitoxin 
Tetanus Antitoxin*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 13, 2013)

* Only 4-12 more days! Soooo close! I can't wait! Both girls ligs are still firm and no discharge yet. Udders a little bigger, but no other signs yet. Knowing my luck it'll be on the very last day! *


----------



## Heirloom (Feb 13, 2013)

LOL. Love it. Kids are imminent!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 13, 2013)

Heirloom said:
			
		

> LOL. Love it. Kids are imminent!


*
LOL eventually imminent! 
*


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 15, 2013)

*Well Minyette had a little discharge for the first time today, but I've heard that's normal. Also, she is pawing the ground a lot, but still has all her ligs so I don't think it's time yet... Getting soooo close though!!! Only 2-10 more days!!! *


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 15, 2013)

You are going to explode.  You need to have a kid soon so you have something to do while you are waiting.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 15, 2013)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> You are going to explode.  You need to have a kid soon so you have something to do while you are waiting.


*
 LOL! Get a kid to play with to keep me busy until kids come... great idea! Got one I can have?  *


----------



## GLENMAR (Feb 15, 2013)

Look at the udders. That was the best indication for me.


----------



## Heirloom (Feb 15, 2013)

Have you tried looking at her stearnly with arms crossed while tapping your foot? That might get her going.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 15, 2013)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> Look at the udders. That was the best indication for me.


*
Yes Minyette's udder is HUGE almost as big as it was when I was milking her last summer. I know it can't be long.

Ghia's is bigger but not huge yet.*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 15, 2013)

Heirloom said:
			
		

> Have you tried looking at her stearnly with arms crossed while tapping your foot? That might get her going.


*
Nope, just been giving her lots of hugs and kisses! *


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 15, 2013)

*I haven't been neglecting my other ones I promise. Here is Ghia, she is due at the same time and is bigger than I've ever seen her, but nowhere as big as Minyette!  I'm hoping for twin pinks from her!!! Funny how she doesn't look as big in the pics as in real life.  Love my goaties! *


----------



## Heirloom (Feb 15, 2013)

Awe! 

You are going to be so busy in a very short time. Mucho trabajo


----------



## meme (Feb 16, 2013)

I am so excited for you...... and maybe a little jealous! Is your kidding kit all prepared?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 16, 2013)

Heirloom said:
			
		

> Awe!
> 
> You are going to be so busy in a very short time. Mucho trabajo


*
LOL yeah like I'm not busy enough. 



... I don't mind though, not for babies goaties!!! *


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 16, 2013)

meme said:
			
		

> I am so excited for you...... and maybe a little jealous! Is your kidding kit all prepared?


*
Yep, just waiting for my order from Jeffers to get here and have to pick up two small things from CVS and that's it, all ready!!! *


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 16, 2013)

*So... fat... can't... get... up...!*


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 16, 2013)

Ha ha ha!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 16, 2013)

*Yesterday morning I did normal farm chores which for me is 1 hr taking care of horses and then about 30 minutes feeding and watering the rest of the farm. I then spent the next 3 hours patching holes in my metal barn roof and then coating it with an elastomeric roof sealant. I then got the inside ready for the baby goaties. I also caulked the roof to the goat barn. I then did laundry, made dinner, cleaned the house etc... by the end of the day I was exhausted! 

Today I did the same morning am chores and then raked out the goat barn & pen and created a compost pile. Then refreshed the goat barn with new straw. My goaties are due to have their babies any time now so I want to make sure everything is all ready for them.   I also cleaned out ALL the poultry pens and scrubbed all the feeders and waterers. Lastly I tried to lay out my mangled car canopy so I can cut off the broken ends and try to self tap it back together so the rabbits have more shade. I think I am as tired today as I was yesterday! 

Tomorrow I still need to finish caulking the goat barn. Finish sealing the metal barn. Finish spreading straw and reattach the straw barrier on the door. Then my big job= CLEAN THE HOUSE. Lol, everything is so messy right now and I just want to go to sleep.  LoL.

Can't wait for baby goties!!! 



			
				Heirloom said:
			
		


			Good God.

 :  <---- whitemountainsranch......on a daily basis.
		
Click to expand...

  *


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 16, 2013)

*It's more like this;


     


LOL. 


Headed outside to do more work. I'll get more pics. 
*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 16, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Ok, so maybe it's because I have had a lot of human kids...I don't know, but I don't even really think about them kidding til about 2 days before then I keep an eye on them.
> 
> You guys stress me out!   I can imagine the poor goats!


*
LOL. I'm not really stressing about them. It's just that since we recently moved there is A LOT of work to do to get everything ready for babies.  I just love them so I like to watch them... a lot. *


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 16, 2013)

*I really really really need a cabinet incubator. Lookie what I have to hatch;







Over 130 eggs! 

Fortunately I have a friend who is going to let me stick them in her Cabinet Incubator. *


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 16, 2013)

*So... fat... can't... get... up...!








And a one, and a two...









Phew, finally made it!




*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 16, 2013)

*This is what the stupid wind did to my rabbit canopy.   So mad! What a waste of time and money! Oiy! Now my rabbits have no shelter. It completely ripped the metal poles in half, ripped them out of their sockets and totally mangled teh whole thing!  Did I mention I hate the wind?


I am going to cut off all the busted ends and re-self tap it all back together again.  This time leaving the sides off so it can't catch the wind as easily. 














*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 16, 2013)

*On a better note; my turkeys love their new coop! *Made 100% out of recycled materials. 






And so do the duckies!!!




*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 16, 2013)

*And I wanted to include this pic because I took it this morning and I thought it was pretty. 

My Goat Barn, can't wait to paint it!!!



*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 16, 2013)

*Lastly, here is the metal barn's roof I have been working on. Doesn't look like much, but it had a TON of holes in it so I patched and sealed it and the whole roof will be coated soon. The roof of all our buildings will be white and the sides/ bodies will be a nice pale sage green. I can't wait to paint everything, it will look SO much nicer! 




*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 16, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> to that poor poor girl..she has to go soon!
> 
> for the eggs... I am looking at the *Brinsea Ova-Easy 380 Advance Cabinet Incubator* they are fantastic bators!
> 
> ...


*Hehe that's the incubator I want too! Must... save... money.... 

Can you tell I am procrastinating going outside? I hate working in the wind. I'd rather just stay inside and play on BYH. 

Yes all the bunnies ended up being just fine. The wind literally picked the canopy up (even though it was staked into the ground, it ripped the poles) lifted it up over all the rabbits, twisted it in half and threw it about 20' away into a bees nest. 

Yep I know! *


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 16, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Just saw on the weather channel that many parts of California are getting up to 75 mph gusts...that is pretty windy!
> 
> Sorry about the wind damage


*
Thanks Bon!!! *


----------



## babsbag (Feb 16, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *I really really really need a cabinet incubator. Lookie what I have to hatch;
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6210_sam_1078a.jpg
> 
> ...


Hope it has an auto turner. And how in the heck do you check for pasty butt on 130 chicks.


----------



## Heirloom (Feb 16, 2013)

Oh wow. That's quite a few eggs. Good luck!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 16, 2013)

babsbag said:
			
		

> Hope it has an auto turner. And how in the heck do you check for pasty butt on 130 chicks.


* Yep it has an autoturner. 

Lol, actually I never have pasty butt on the ones I hatch, only the ones I get shipped in.  I brood them in large rubbermades so I can divide up the chicks by breed, makes it easier when you have 6 rubbermades with 20 chicks each than one large one with 120, lol. *


----------



## GLENMAR (Feb 17, 2013)

I have spring fever, so I started saving eggs to hatch too.    I can only fit 2 dozen in my incubator.
That is a good thing.


----------



## greenbean (Feb 17, 2013)

That's a lot of eggs!  You probably said this and I missed it, what breed(s) are you hatching?  

That poor goat is huge!   She's so cute.

I'm glad your rabbits are all okay, that's crazy that the wind did that!


----------



## madcow (Feb 17, 2013)

We have high winds here, too, and it just saps the moisture out of everything.  In somes way I'm happy to have winds after a big rain, because we have very black-colored, clay-ladden soil here in central Texas and it sure does help dry it out.  Nothing like going out after a rain and slipping and landing on your butt in the chicken run area trying to feed and water them!  Yuk!  After a big rain when you go outside and have to walk through any areas that aren't covered in grass or some sort of ground cover you end up about 4 inches taller from the caked mud on your boots!  Always wanted to be taller, but that really doesn't work for me! LOL!

Sorry to see what the wind did to your rabbit canopy.   Have you thought about using those shade covers that are like screen cloth, black and the wind goes through them?  They work really well as wind blocks too.  We have one on the north side of our chicken run area to cut down the winds from the north.  We bought ours at Harbour Freight and I think they were less than a tarp of the same size.  Pretty cheap and has held up well. We have a military Abram's tank cover over our chicken run area for shade and it works really well.  I just can't talk on the phone when I'm under because it has a radar blocking surface to it!  It's helps the chickens be stealthy, too!   We live only 30 miles from Ft. Hood and Army surplus stuff is easy to get your hands on.  

So sad to put all that work into stuff just to have the wind tear it up.  I guess I'm really lucky to have a husband who over thinks everything and it would take a tornado to tear down some of the things we've built here on our little farm!  

Your goat looks miserable!  She's really close now.  I can't imagine how it feels to have to find a way to lie down without an udder getting in the way like a goat does when she's so close to kidding. Poor baby.......

Can't wait to see the babies!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 17, 2013)

greenbean said:
			
		

> That's a lot of eggs!  You probably said this and I missed it, what breed(s) are you hatching?


*
Wheaten & Blue Wheaten Ameraucanas, White Ameraucanas, Easter Eggers, Olive Eggers, and Appleyard ducks! *


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Feb 17, 2013)

I just love your pictures..... no mud or cride we deal with here!

Still waiting for that momma of yours to pop!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 17, 2013)

Mossy Stone Farm said:
			
		

> I just love your pictures..... no mud or cride we deal with here!
> 
> Still waiting for that momma of yours to pop!


*

Thank you!

It's actually been raining quite a bit here, but since we are the desert, it's definitely not as much as everywhere else.  Yes it's nice not having to deal with too much mud. *


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 17, 2013)

*Here is what I did today:

All a.m. farm chores. 

Then;

Built goat grain feeder (still have to get a pic of it).
Grained and Vitamin E'd all the girls. 
Finished sealing the goat barn roof. 
Finished spreading all the straw & fixed barrier.
Got my homemade nestbox out of storage and put it in with the Easter Eggers, filled it with hay.
Took the EE's nestbox and gave it to the White Ameraucanas filled it with hay.
Got an old cabinet from under the house, cleaned it off and screwed a lip on the front and created a nice new nestbox setup for the Ameraucanas. (Got to get pics) Filled with hay.
Moved nestboxes up into the rabbits that are bred and filled them with hay. Yay baby bunnies!
Cleaned out doe pen and created a GIANT compost pile, watered and turned it.
Moved and arranged all the farm totes, to create a tote for: chickens, cats, dogs, fish, blankets, towels, goats, and birthing kit. 
Got extension cord, power strip, and heat lamps and bulbs for baby goat barn.

And since I got so much done today I get to go horseback riding tomorrow morning for the holiday and then spend tomorrow cleaning the house. *


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 17, 2013)

*Nothing new to report on the girls. They are still the same, though Ghia's udder is definitely bigger than it was a couple days ago, and Ghiselle is starting to look big!  I'm pretty darn sure she is pregnant and am going to get pics of her tomorrow!!!*


----------



## Heirloom (Feb 17, 2013)

Hurray if Ghiselle's pregnant! That would be awesome  Have a nice ride....sounds like fun!!!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 17, 2013)

Heirloom said:
			
		

> Hurray if Ghiselle's pregnant! That would be awesome  Have a nice ride....sounds like fun!!!


*

Yes it would be awesome! It'll be the third time trying so I'm hoping!!!  And thanks!*


----------



## Heirloom (Feb 17, 2013)

Wow. If she's not....then what?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 17, 2013)

Heirloom said:
			
		

> Wow. If she's not....then what?


*
Contact the breeder and see what she says. Ultimately have the vet do a sonogram to make sure she isn't sterile (which is a lot of money and I've already put a lot into her) or have the breeder replace her.

Which is why I am really hoping she is. I don't want to spend more $$ on her and I'm already attached so I don't want to get rid of her! *


----------



## Heirloom (Feb 17, 2013)

Ahh. The breeder will replace her. Yeah, your attached, but she needs to produce! Well, fingers crossed for you!

Speaking of needing to produce...I have an old hen that is simply a mouth to feed now....


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 17, 2013)

um....first of all...that's a LOT of eggs to hatch out! Phew! you DO need a cabinet incubator. The eggs are sooo pretty too. 

secondly, those photos (& comments) for your poor doe were HILARIOUS! Both DH and i were laughing like children over here...that poor girl. She looks SOOO uncomfortable.

thirdly - sorry about the wind damage to the rabbit cover. That REALLY sucks....which leads me to....

Ok SERIOUSLY - you have YET to take an awful photo! I mean really....your scenery is absolutely GORGEOUS! Clear, blue skies...almost a desert-like background. Rocky formations. I mean really! Then with the matching all the buildings....GORGEOUS! WOW. I was glad to see a few goat jelly beans in ONE of your photos so that everything isn't TOTALLY perfect! 

Enjoy your horseride tomorrow and definitely take some photos while you soak up the GORGEOUS scenery!


----------



## Heirloom (Feb 17, 2013)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> I was glad to see a few goat jelly beans in ONE of your photos so that everything isn't TOTALLY perfect!


:


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 17, 2013)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> um....first of all...that's a LOT of eggs to hatch out! Phew! you DO need a cabinet incubator. The eggs are sooo pretty too.
> 
> secondly, those photos (& comments) for your poor doe were HILARIOUS! Both DH and i were laughing like children over here...that poor girl. She looks SOOO uncomfortable.
> 
> ...


*

Thanks CocoNUT! Yes it is a lot of eggs, but I have a lot of orders to fill too! Spring time is always the busiest time.  

LOL I'm glad you got a laugh out of Minyette. I thought they were hilarious. Did you see the one where it looks like she ate a watermelon?  

Thank you! I'm glad you like my photos! We love our new place it's just a little difficult to work with because we are on the side of a hill.   Plus, I am always conscious of how my farm looks as I have built the entire farm on a students budget, and everything here is recycled. I figure if I can't have nice new stuff then at least my animals can be fat and happy and clean!  I hate when I go out to a farm that has a really good reputation, or a really nice website and it looks ghetto with fences falling down and animal crap everywhere. I mean I understand everyone doesn't have money, but cleanliness and orderliness can go a long way!

Oh and by horserides you mean this? 







I took this last time we went riding. 
*


----------



## RainySunday (Feb 17, 2013)

Wow, what a view!

It is so exciting when the kidding date gets so close!  Good luck to you and your girls!


----------



## Heirloom (Feb 18, 2013)

Awesome. Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Feb 18, 2013)

ohh wow look at the sun and blie sky..... BEAUTIFUL~!!!!!!


----------



## babsbag (Feb 18, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *Lastly, here is the metal barn's roof I have been working on. Doesn't look like much, but it had a TON of holes in it so I patched and sealed it and the whole roof will be coated soon. The roof of all our buildings will be white and the sides/ bodies will be a nice pale sage green. I can't wait to paint everything, it will look SO much nicer!
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6210_sam_1103.jpg*


Yours looks a lot better than mine. 












A year ago I had a really nice 10x14 shed that had a nice wooden floor and it was tall enough to stand in. I was using it as a second coop for chickens that were either broody or not ready for the big coop. One night we had a fire. I  had a heat lamp in there but the fire dept told me that it wasn't the lamp itself but an electrical fire, probably from a rat or mouse. I lost over 50 chicks in that fire.  

We are rebuilding it, kinda like the Phoenix, it will rise from the fire. When I paint it it will probably have a green or tan roof and red sides.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 18, 2013)

> I am always conscious of how my farm looks as I have built the entire farm on a students budget, and everything here is recycled. I figure if I can't have nice new stuff then at least my animals can be fat and happy and clean!  I hate when I go out to a farm that has a really good reputation, or a really nice website and it looks ghetto with fences falling down and animal crap everywhere. I mean I understand everyone doesn't have money, but cleanliness and orderliness can go a long way!


I am the same way...unfortunately by late fall and all through winter here in our part of NC..........looks like $@$%464465464!&&^^
No matter where you go...3 or more inches of mud and mini-ponds where the ground can take no more. Of course the bermuda grass all turns brown and dead. It is horrible...yet spring summer early fall the place looks so pretty. You wouldn't believe the difference.

200+ free ranging chickens adds to it...and the geese...love my porch in the winter. :/

I hate having any new visitor here in the off season. I generally just tell em...wear boots!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 18, 2013)

babsbag said:
			
		

> WhiteMountainsRanch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Awwww so sorry you lost your babies!  How horrible! I have always heard horror stories, so I usually don't run electricity in any of my barns, but I will have some in with the baby goats for heat lamps. Fortunately all the wiring is brand new but I'm still worried about it and will be checking it constantly! 

I am really liking the elastomeric roof coating stuff that I bought from Home Depot. I covered the holes with foil tape and then coated over that with the roof sealant. It's working really well and I like that it reflects the sun and it helps keep the inside cool. *


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 18, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> > I am always conscious of how my farm looks as I have built the entire farm on a students budget, and everything here is recycled. I figure if I can't have nice new stuff then at least my animals can be fat and happy and clean!  I hate when I go out to a farm that has a really good reputation, or a really nice website and it looks ghetto with fences falling down and animal crap everywhere. I mean I understand everyone doesn't have money, but cleanliness and orderliness can go a long way!
> 
> 
> I am the same way...unfortunately by late fall and all through winter here in our part of NC..........looks like $@$%464465464!&&^^
> ...


*
That's totally understandable!!! Sometimes there just isn't anything you can do. We had crazy rain for a week in a row here, and man was it muddy and messy everywhere! I'm glad I was the only one that had to look at it. *


----------



## babsbag (Feb 18, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> Awwww so sorry you lost your babies!  How horrible! I have always heard horror stories, so I usually don't run electricity in any of my barns, but I will have some in with the baby goats for heat lamps. Fortunately all the wiring is brand new but I'm still worried about it and will be checking it constantly!
> 
> I am really liking the elastomeric roof coating stuff that I bought from Home Depot. I covered the holes with foil tape and then coated over that with the roof sealant. It's working really well and I like that it reflects the sun and it helps keep the inside cool.


It was really really hard. Some of the chicks I had bought for the school where I work, and I had just bought some cornish banties that I really really like. I also had some broodies in there that were with their chicks and a few chicks that I had just hatched out and they were the ones under the lamp. We did have mice in there quite a bit and the wiring wasn't permanent yet so I had one of those heavy duty multiple outlet thingys. They think that is what started the fire. Never ever again.

Hopefully the roof on mine won't leak, but I don't know, it got a little tweaked in the fire. We were going to work on it this week while I was off work but DH got the flu instead   If it does leak I will keep that coating in mind.


----------



## Heirloom (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm glad the roof coatings works. That's a tip I will keep!


----------



## meme (Feb 19, 2013)

Any babies yet?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 19, 2013)

*Just an update; no babies yet.   


However, Minyette and Ghia's ligs feel like they are softer. Not by any means gone yet, but much softer than last week. Minyette still has a little discharge. Everyone is eating and drinking well. 


According to the buck memos Joline is due in two days (though I don't think she is pregnant) and Ghia is due in three days!!!! 


I can't wait! *


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 19, 2013)

ok so everytime i see your name for an update i get all excited........... then nothing.........you're killin me!


----------



## GLENMAR (Feb 19, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> ok so everytime i see your name for an update i get all excited........... then nothing.........you're killin me!


x2


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 19, 2013)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> Southern by choice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*




Oh believe me the thread title will be updated with GOING INTO LABOR or BABIES ARE HERE or somesuch.   *


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 19, 2013)

*According to my buck memos here are my girls due dates and remaining days;


Joline: Feb 21, 2 days left. (But I don't think she is pregnant).

Ghia: Feb 22, 3 days left. 

Minyette: Feb 25, 6 days left.

Ghiselle: Apr 25th, 64 days left, and she is already showing, no udder yet, but I can't wait for her to get her cute little FF udder. 

Sable: May 30, 99 days left. (Not sure if she is pregnant).

*


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## madcow (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Heirloom (Feb 20, 2013)

Nothing??? They weren't waiting for that cold So Cal storm to start, THEN go into labor....at night? I thought for sure!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 20, 2013)

Heirloom said:
			
		

> Nothing??? They weren't waiting for that cold So Cal storm to start, THEN go into labor....at night? I thought for sure!


*I know right? We had a CRAZY windy hail storm last night and I thought for sure they would go! But NOPE. Checked on them several times throughout the late evening yesterday. Nothin'. 

Checked on them again this morning and we still have ligs and everyone is eating drinking and acting normal. LOL. *


----------



## Heirloom (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## newbiekat (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh man you're gonna have a nursery all at once!! Can't wait!!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 21, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> Heirloom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the record my girl that delivery this past Sunday, was eating hay in between contractions.  She took it all in stride.


----------



## madcow (Feb 21, 2013)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> WhiteMountainsRanch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's taking care of business!  Yeah!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 21, 2013)

*Nothing as of yet, just the normal discharge and eating and drinking fine. No udder boom, no ligs disappearing, nothin'. I must have checked on them 50 times today already. 



Minyette's udder is definitely bigger than it was even just a few days ago. Ghia's looks like it needs to be a little bigger though and she is the one due Saturday. *


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 22, 2013)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> WhiteMountainsRanch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had one who never stopped eating while the babies dropped out the back end.   It really depends on the goat.


----------



## newbiekat (Feb 22, 2013)

Still nothing?? Come on come on come onnnnnnn!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 22, 2013)

*Ghia is due today!!!  

No active labor as of yet. No grunting, discharge, pawing, etc. But her right ligament is completely gone and I can still just barely feel the left one. She seems a little more sunken in that area, and her udder looks full.  

Of course I have school tomorrow.  I hope she has them before then!!! If she hasn't had them or isn't in active labor by the morning I'll go to school and have my bf keep an eye on her and then call me when she does so I can come home. 

But I hope she has them today!!! *


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## meme (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## madcow (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## babsbag (Feb 22, 2013)

Are those dates 150 days? Mine always go to at least 150 and one year we went to almost 160 with one of them  

I usually know the exact day of breeding, but not always. This year it is about a 50-50 split.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 22, 2013)

*Yes today was excatly 150 days. 

And guess what we have??? 

TWO BABY DOELINGS!!!! 

Ghia had them at about 2 pm. Wonderful weather, blue skies. I started noticing contractions at about 11 am. Had them plop plop less than a minute apart.  Easy birthing and the babies are big and healthy! I had my totes full of everything I needed and towels and everything went great. Couldn't have asked for a better first experience. She hasn't passed the placenta yet though.

PICS COMING SOON!!!!!! 

I can't tell you guys how happy I am!!!! 

And Minyette's due Monday.*


----------



## meme (Feb 22, 2013)

I can't wait to see them!!!


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 22, 2013)

:bun

Looking forward to pics.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 22, 2013)

We do need picture evidence though. 

SOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GLENMAR (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Goatgal53 (Feb 22, 2013)

Oh great! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Missy (Feb 22, 2013)

Congrats!! Pictures Pleeeeaaaaseeee!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 22, 2013)

Congrats on TWO doelings!!!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 22, 2013)

*Here is one pic... more to come!!! 





*


----------



## meme (Feb 22, 2013)

So cute! I am sure you will be plenty busy with those babies. Twins, doelings, and an easy delivery. Doesn't get much better than that!!


----------



## Kitsara (Feb 22, 2013)

Ooo! Congratulations on two does! 

 Very cute picture, can't wait to see more. Glad to hear everything went so well.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 22, 2013)

*Ok, phew! All done with chores and baby taking care of. Finally get a chance to sit down and rest.  Let me introduce the girls!!! 


Doe 1: 5.5 pounds.  Born at 2:10 pm. Ate 6.5 ounces at 2:30 pm and 7 pm. I love her coloring!!! 















*


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 22, 2013)

sweet little thing


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 22, 2013)

*Doe #2; 6.125 pounds. Born at 2:11 pm. Ate 6.5 ounces at 2:30 pm and 7 pm. Looks just like her mommy!!!  














*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 22, 2013)

*Both of them.  

Love my new baby girls!!!  
















*


----------



## Kitsara (Feb 22, 2013)

Aw, so sweet looking. I do love the coloring of doe 1.


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 22, 2013)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Heirloom (Feb 22, 2013)

Awesome! They are sooooo cute! Congrats!!! Lucky! You have baby goats to play with!! I'm jealous!


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Feb 23, 2013)

CONGRATS!!!! 

They are both adorable.... WOW just to cute!!!!

Congrats again..........


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 23, 2013)

Finally - Babies!!!!   They are adorable.


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 23, 2013)

I just love those ears.  Won't be long and they will be bouncing off everything. lol.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 23, 2013)

Oh, they are beautiful!!!  Congratulations!


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 23, 2013)

Oh my goodness!  I just want to pick them up and squeeze them.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 23, 2013)

*Ghia finally passed her after birth this morning along with a very very undeveloped fetus. Glad that's all out of her and that my 2 baby girls are healthy. Would you guys give antibiotics? *


----------



## dhansen (Feb 23, 2013)

I have had that happen.  Not sure if I did the "correct" thing, but I waited and watched the mom.  One of the times, everything seemed normal and no antibiotics.  One other, things were just 'not right" and I gave antibiotics.  Beautiful kids! Makes me smile!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 23, 2013)

*I did give mama pen-g based on the advise of my mentor/ breeder. She will get a full round of it.


The baby girls are doing great and are happy, friendly and getting bouncy! 

I think we've decided on names.

Doe #1. White Mountain's Camille

Doe #2. White Mountain's Busy Bree



What do you guys think?*


----------



## Kitsara (Feb 23, 2013)

I like  Glad to hear that they are doing great.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 23, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *I did give mama pen-g based on the advise of my mentor/ breeder. She will get a full round of it.
> 
> 
> The baby girls are doing great and are happy, friendly and getting bouncy!
> ...


Cute names, I like them


----------



## Missy (Feb 24, 2013)

I just love nubians!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Heirloom (Feb 24, 2013)

Good names! Wish video's were possible. I love watching them play 

Congrats!!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 24, 2013)

Heirloom said:
			
		

> Good names! Wish video's were possible. I love watching them play
> 
> Congrats!!


*
I can do videos. They are just starting to play though, no huge jumps or anything; they are still getting their land legs. *


----------



## GLENMAR (Feb 24, 2013)

Two does. You are lucky. Can't wait to see what else you get.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 24, 2013)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> Two does. You are lucky. Can't wait to see what else you get.


*
Thank you! I feel so fortunate! I couldn't be happier! *


----------



## meme (Feb 24, 2013)

Who is due next?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 24, 2013)

meme said:
			
		

> Who is due next?


*
Minyette is due tomorrow,  I am watching her like a hawk and her ligs are really loose to almost gone so I think she will go in the morning!!!*


----------



## Heirloom (Feb 24, 2013)

Happy for you! Are you ready for more??!?!?!


----------



## meme (Feb 24, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> meme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay! So exciting.


----------



## Fluffygal (Feb 24, 2013)

Congrats on the cute baby girls.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 24, 2013)

Heirloom said:
			
		

> Happy for you! Are you ready for more??!?!?!


*

Um yeah? LoL yes I at least got a full night sleep last night. Still have a little anxiety over the babies and when Minyette is going to pop. *


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 24, 2013)

*Bree today; 







Camille today; 



*


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Feb 24, 2013)

they just get better looking each day..they are both just adorable......


----------



## Heirloom (Feb 25, 2013)

Understandable. When I knew the pig next door was going to pop I couldn't sleep that night. You have multiple pregnancies....whew!! What about school this week? Don't you have classes? Are you going to skip?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 25, 2013)

*Yes I will be staying home until all the babies are safely delivered.





Minyette is due today, she didn't pop last night thank goodness. I have been checking on her every hour. I think she is going to have them today!!! *


----------



## Heirloom (Feb 25, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *Yes I will be staying home until all the babies are safely delivered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:bun   Good luck! I hope they do come today! How fun!!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 25, 2013)

*Minyette is yawning, stretching and pawing but she still has her ligs.... taps foot...*


----------



## madcow (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh the waiting game, what fun! NOT!  Congratulations on the babies.  They are just adorable, all legs and ears!  Cute, cute, cute!


----------



## GLENMAR (Feb 25, 2013)

I love the dark one.


----------



## Heirloom (Feb 25, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *Minyette is yawning, stretching and pawing but she still has her ligs.... taps foot...*


JUST foot tapping may not induce. Stearn looks, folded arms and and foot tapping....


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Feb 25, 2013)

Doe Code .....


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 25, 2013)

*Yeah exactly; doe code. 


She has not had them, and isn't in labor yet.  I've been waiting patiently alllllll day!*


----------



## SkyWarrior (Feb 26, 2013)

Heirloom said:
			
		

> WhiteMountainsRanch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Heirloom (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## madcow (Feb 26, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *Yeah exactly; doe code.
> 
> 
> She has not had them, and isn't in labor yet.  I've been waiting patiently alllllll day!*


That doe code is a rotten thing isn't it?    We're here with ya!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 26, 2013)

*LoL thanks Madcow!



She is still doing good this morning besides looking huge and miserable. Still has her ligs... I know she has to be ready to get those things out!!!*


----------



## GLENMAR (Feb 26, 2013)

Come on girl. I am checking like 5 x a day.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 26, 2013)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> Come on girl. I am checking like 5 x a day.


*
LoL I am checking like 500 times a day!!!  


I should go out and get some more pictures. *


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Feb 26, 2013)

waiting waiting  WAITING AGAIN


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 26, 2013)

*Here she is today; fat, and ready for them to come out!!! *


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Feb 26, 2013)

OHHHHH what a veiw, and those goats are Beautiful too....... Love that sunshine.....


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 26, 2013)

She's a pretty girl....hope she gives you some pretty babies SOON!!!!!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 26, 2013)

*Here is my youngest one being silly, hopefully she is pregnant! She will be a FF. *


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 26, 2013)

*And here's the babies today!  It's hard to get pics of them, they won't sit still!!!


Mossy my two look just like yours in your avatar!!! Same color, same white topknot and everything!*


----------



## SkyWarrior (Feb 26, 2013)

LOL!!!  They're awesome!


----------



## lovinglife (Feb 26, 2013)

Very cute babies, and your does are so healthy and beautiful, I want my does to look just like that, the picture of health...


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 26, 2013)

lovinglife said:
			
		

> Very cute babies, and your does are so healthy and beautiful, I want my does to look just like that, the picture of health...


*
Aww thank you! I try to do as much research as possible, and do everything I can for them in the healthiest way possible! I love my goaties. *


----------



## Heirloom (Feb 26, 2013)

Awesome! Love your pics  They are beautiful!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 26, 2013)

Heirloom said:
			
		

> Awesome! Love your pics  They are beautiful!


*
Thank you!*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 26, 2013)

*Well at 2 pm Minyette's ligs definitely felt softer than this morning.


Gonna go check her again soon! *


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 26, 2013)

*Ugh, 9 pm and her ligs feel almost gone.  I'll go back up and check on her in a couple hours. Hopefully she doesn't have them in the middle of the night!  I like my beauty sleep! *


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Feb 27, 2013)

hope she waits till day light!!!!!!


----------



## Heirloom (Feb 27, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *Ugh, 9 pm and her ligs feel almost gone.  I'll go back up and check on her in a couple hours. Hopefully she doesn't have them in the middle of the night!  I like my beauty sleep! *




She looks like she has a bakers dozen in there. Maybe they take longer to bake???


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 27, 2013)

*


Minyette lost her ligs at 4 am, and at 7 she was nesting. Grabbing some coffee  and heading back out! 99% sure it's gonna be today! *


----------



## GLENMAR (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 27, 2013)

Sitting here with my cup of coffee waiting for an update and more cute baby pictures!  Looking forward to seeing how many she has in there. I'm betting at least trips.


----------



## Heirloom (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## neener92 (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## PendergrassRanch (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## babsbag (Feb 27, 2013)

Never ever ever say it is going to be today


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## Heirloom (Feb 27, 2013)

babsbag said:
			
		

> Never ever ever say it is going to be today


----------



## Cooperkeeper (Feb 28, 2013)

Have been watching anxiously!!!!! Hope everything with Minyette is fine!!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 28, 2013)

*
SHE DID IT!     Minyette had QUADS!    

She lost her ligs at 4 am Wednesday morning, I went out and started sitting with her at 7 am after I fed Ghia's babies. Minyette started having contractions at 3 pm. (That was a LONG wait, lol).  First one came out at 7:15 pm, a BIG brown buckling, 6.8 pounds! Second was at 7:35 pm, a big 6.6 pound black buckling!  There was a lull in between but I could tell she wasn't done. I halfway milked her out and fed the first two that were born. I heard it's supposed to be no longer than 30 minutes between babies, but I used my best judgement and since she wasn't straining or in pain, I didn't interfere. At 9:35 and 9:36 pm two beautiful brown doelings were born! 5.5 and 5.1 pounds. 

The process was long, but it didn't seem too bad for her. She wasn't crying, acting stressed or anything, a nice calm slow birth. Two of them were born with both front feet back, but she pushed them out well enough! They are all happy healthy and strong, though the back legs seem to be a little more wobbly than Ghia's babies were. Afterwards, I finished milking Minyette out and fed them all again and came in and crashed when we were done at midnight!!! 

I will be posting pics asap as soon as I catch up on some things around here. 


Sorry it took me so long to get back on with an update; baby goats and birthings are A LOT  of work! The total amount of hours I was out there with her from start to finish was 17 hours!!! 

*


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Feb 28, 2013)

Congrats on all the babies!!!!!!


----------



## Fluffygal (Feb 28, 2013)

Congrats. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Shelly May (Feb 28, 2013)

,Rest than get us those pictures,


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## greenbean (Feb 28, 2013)

Congrats!  Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Feb 28, 2013)

How exciting!


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 28, 2013)

Congrats on all those babies.


----------



## woodsie (Feb 28, 2013)

How EXCITING CONGRATS!!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Feb 28, 2013)

Can't wait to see! I love photos and I appreciate you posting them for all of us


----------



## Kitsara (Feb 28, 2013)

Yay on the quads! Ditto on the pics  Can't wait to see.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 28, 2013)

Hurray! Two of each! Congrats thats awesome!


----------



## Cooperkeeper (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow! Congratulations!! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## GLENMAR (Feb 28, 2013)

OMG. Sounds like you got your money's worth
from those breedings.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 28, 2013)

What a good girl. Good thing she is a milk goat, you are going to need it to feed all those mouths. Your new LGD pup will have lots of friends to snuggle with 

Congratulations

So you have increased your herd by a few in the last few days.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 28, 2013)

rebelINny said:
			
		

> Hurray! Two of each! Congrats thats awesome!


*Yes!!! AWESOME!!! I am so stoked! 
*





			
				GLENMAR said:
			
		

> OMG. Sounds like you got your money's worth
> from those breedings.


*There are still two does that didn't settle, but I definitely have my hands full of babies right now!!! I could NOT imagine if all five of my does had kids all at once, two was enough stress as it is! *





			
				babsbag said:
			
		

> What a good girl. Good thing she is a milk goat, you are going to need it to feed all those mouths. Your new LGD pup will have lots of friends to snuggle with
> 
> Congratulations
> 
> So you have increased your herd by a few in the last few days.


*
Thank you! Yes she is a good girl, she is an AMAZING milker, I want to get her lineal appraisal done, the first day she gave me enough colostrum to feed ALL SIX babies! I put some away in the freezer though just in case.  Yes I went from 5 does to 11 goats overnight, literally! LOL! *


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 28, 2013)

*Here's the babies! So cute! They all have frosting like their mamma! They are less about 20 hours old here. 

In order;

#1. Buckling, brown. Very calm and laid back.













#2. Buckling, black. This little guy is amazingly strong and FEISTY already! Wonder if this is a sign of what they will be like when they are older?

Here he is jumping at me! 












#3. Girl, tan. These two are identical twins!!! 







#4. Girl, tan. Twin number two!






Girl #1 and Boy #1. Love them!



*


----------



## meme (Feb 28, 2013)

Quads!  That is amazing. So glad to hear they are all doing well. Congrats!!!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 28, 2013)

Oooh, boy 2 is going to be trouble!


----------



## Heirloom (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow! QUADS!!! Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## madcow (Feb 28, 2013)

So exciting to hear all these goats having more than twins!  Congrats!  Waiting breathlessly for the pics!


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 28, 2013)

Lots of babies!!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 28, 2013)

Congratulations on all four of those cuties!!!!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Feb 28, 2013)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## heathen (Feb 28, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 1, 2013)

Glad the quads were uneventful.  Great goat momma there.


----------



## Heirloom (Mar 1, 2013)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Glad the quads were uneventful.


True. I was beginning to get a bad feeling. I too am glad all went well!


----------



## HankTheTank (Mar 1, 2013)

Congratulations! They're adorable!


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## GLENMAR (Mar 1, 2013)

Is that all the babies for this year???


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Mar 1, 2013)

Heirloom said:
			
		

> ThreeBoysChicks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

Thank you! Yes everyone is well, it just took a long time. *


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Mar 1, 2013)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> Is that all the babies for this year???


* Two left. 

Ghiselle is due in April and Joline didn't settle so I have to take her back out to get bred again.*


----------



## meme (Mar 1, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> GLENMAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your's are still coming into heat? I though breeding season usually ended in January. Learn something new every day!


----------



## Goatgal53 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Oh Darling kids! Congrats! I am still waiting for Dazzle to have hers, Today was due date and I know its close!*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Mar 1, 2013)

meme said:
			
		

> WhiteMountainsRanch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Well Joline has silent heats. I missed all of hers after being bred,  so I'm sure I could have missed if she stopped coming in heat! Who knows. *


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Mar 1, 2013)

OHH THEY ARE ADORABLE...... Congrats on all your healthy happy little souls...just beautiful!!!!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Mar 2, 2013)

Mossy Stone Farm said:
			
		

> OHH THEY ARE ADORABLE...... Congrats on all your healthy happy little souls...just beautiful!!!!


*
Thank you!!!*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Mar 2, 2013)

*Everyone is doing really well today. All the babies seem healthy and happy! We worked on putting up the chain link for the baby pasture today, as well as getting the corral out so we can move it down to the area where we will be keeping the bucks.



However, I now have a problem. We are keeping all four girls, but had planned on trading one of the girls for a buck of unrelated lines. We were going to keep ONE of our bucks with the new buck for company. However, that buck is not available now. So do I keep one buck and look for an unrelated one or do I keep both or none? I am so confused now. I don't want to give up ANY of the babies! *


----------



## Heirloom (Mar 2, 2013)

Were your girls all bred with the same buck?

I think I would keep one and trade the other for new blood. It's hard deciding who when your attached, but that's farm life. Look for the temperament and conformation.....preaching to the choir I'm _sure_.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Mar 4, 2013)

*The two that gave birth were bred to the same buck, yes. 

That's what I was thinking too, I just don't have a buck available to me now since the breeders doe didn't have any bucks. 

I am taking them tomorrow to the other breeders to get disbudded. I will have her look at them and tell me what she thinks since I am not experienced enough with conformation and showing to be able to pick at such a young age.

Will get updated pics soon!!!*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Mar 5, 2013)

*Here are all the babies a couple days ago, they are so cute but so full of energy and little troublemakers! They have figured out if they bounce off the walls of the metal shed it makes really loud noises and they love it. They have also decided it's fun to stand on their tippie toes like a ballerina and go in circles trying to reach the heat lamp.   I never knew they would be so full of trouble! And so much work, but they are worth it!  *


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Mar 5, 2013)

Soooooooo cute!!!!!    Look at all those ears!!!!


----------



## babsbag (Mar 5, 2013)

CrazyCatNChickenLady said:
			
		

> Soooooooo cute!!!!!    Look at all those ears!!!!


Do I catch a bit of "ear envy"? I have a friend whose daughter raises LaManchas and her herd name is "Lend Me Your Ears"  I admire her cleverness.


----------



## babsbag (Mar 5, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *Here are all the babies a couple days ago, they are so cute but so full of energy and little troublemakers! They have figured out if they bounce off the walls of the metal shed it makes really loud noises and the love it. They have also decided it's fun to stand on their tippie toes like a ballerina and go in circles trying to reach the heat lamp.   I never knew they would be so full of trouble! And so much work, but they are worth it!  *
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6210_33970_430414330368984_496792876_n.jpg


Kids excel at making trouble.   If the can climb it, butt it, chew it, wiggle in to it, or go under it they will. Last year I had one get stuck in the fork of an oak tree stump. It was just high enough for him to try and jump through it and then he got high centered. Too darn funny.


----------



## lovinglife (Mar 5, 2013)

OHH SO SWEET!!  I can't wait, need a baby goat fix...


----------



## madcow (Mar 5, 2013)

Kids are so full energy and vigor!  Love to watch all their carrying on endlessly.  Very entertaining creatures.


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 5, 2013)

Uhmmmmmmm you named your thread 'PICS of all the babies.' I only see one.  

lol jk. They're cute


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Mar 5, 2013)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Uhmmmmmmm you named your thread 'PICS of all the babies.' I only see one.
> 
> lol jk. They're cute


*



Some pics from a tour we did yesterday:




















*


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 5, 2013)

I am jealous I only have three,


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Mar 13, 2013)

*The little babies are doing great! All got disbudded a few days ago, and today they got their first vaccine. Little cutie pies. Didn't even know what hit them. We let them out a bit to play in the sun and they were very happy to get out and explore. We have their play yard about 1/2 fenced, and we need to finish it ASAP so we can get them out of the barn and into their play yard during the day! We also cleaned out their barn as the straw was so dirty already! Well it was a little wet from the rain we had 2 days ago too.  

Little buggers are eating A LOT. Each one is getting 17-20 ounces three times a day. Oink Oink!!! I ordered the Lambar feeding bucket this morning as I am still doing all six by hand bottle feeding. It's a lot of work, I don't mind but I did have to drop one of my classes because of the extra workload around the farm. Not that I mind. 

I did miss one or two feedings on Monday because I am fighting not being sick and was completely out with a migraine on Monday. Couldn't even get out of bed. I haven't had a migraine since I had my wisdom teeth removed and I woke up with this one. Weird. Still feeling groggy headed 2 days later. 

On a happier note, we can't wait to get our new LGD pup!!! We pick him up March 23rd... SOOOO excited!!! I hope he becomes best friends with my baby goaties!!! *


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Mar 15, 2013)

*Yay I am SO excited!!! I can't tell you just HOW excited I am!!! Ghiselle is building an udder!!! This means she is finally preggo!!! Yay!!!!   

She is due April 25th!!! 

For those that don't know the backstory; I purchased her last February as a yearling (never freshened) at 13 months old. She was the second goat we ever bought. We did a driveway breeding the day we picked her up. I *thought* she was preggo as she gained a bit of weight and *looked* pregnant to me, but never started building an udder; and I had zero experience so who knows.  I dewormed all my girls with Ivomec Plus, when she *would have* been about 2 months along... after I had read a few places that is was safe for pregnant does. Well I later read other places that it WASN'T safe, and that even "safe" drugs can cause abortions or re-absorptions.  So I think she actually was, but just reabsorbed it because 150 days came and went and no udder, no babies. The breeder offered a free rebreeding, but September comes along and I am already taking all my other girls to a different breeder, so I just take Ghiselle with the rest of the girls there. 

Well earlier in the year she had cut her lip and it got infected and infected her lymph node on the same side. (It's not CL we were under the care of a very good vet and had it flushed and tested). So the lymph node is swollen and she is on and off antibiotics. While she is at the breeders it gets really large, so we bring her back home and to the vets again, and after we get her back and she has to go in quarantine and back on antibiotics, so I think with all the stress from boarding, vets, and meds, she didn't settle. I knew she didn't she was still coming in heat afterwards. We finally get her lymph node all cleared up and take her BACK to the breeders in November for a third try. She has easily detectable heats and we were able to do a driveway breeding and bring her right back home all in a few hours. 

AND NOW SHE HAS AN UDDER!!!!! YAY! I had a feeling she was, as she is definitely getting fatter, and her girly parts looked puffy like my other does that just had kids, but I didn't want to count my goats before they hatched! I AM SO EXCITED!!! 

AND SHE IS EXACTLY TWO YEARS OLD TODAY!!! IT'S HER BIRTHDAY!!!

Woo hoo! And now for the pics!

Here she is a couple days ago being silly... 













And here she is last year... (will get more recent ones ASAP)!

























*


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## madcow (Mar 16, 2013)

She's a beautiful doe!  Congrats on the upcoming blessed event!  We will be waiting for the delivery when the time comes, and pics of course! LOL!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Mar 19, 2013)

*Here is Ghiselle's cute little start of a FF udder.  *


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Mar 19, 2013)

*Time for a baby update!!! They are 25 and 20 days old today and doing great!!! I  them so much!!! They just drink a TON of milk, they need to eat more hay!!! 


Cheyanne:





Ayana:









Brown Boy: (So cute!)









Black Boy:





Camille:





Bree & Camille:





Bree & Ayana:





Camille & Black Boy:





Almost all of them! (Black Boy is sitting in my lap).  





*


----------



## GLENMAR (Mar 19, 2013)

Great photos. They all look really good. I would love the black boy if you were closer to me.


----------



## madcow (Mar 20, 2013)

Love nubian's floppy ears!  I need a nubian!  Really great pictures.  Looks like they love the rocks you seem to have so much of there! That's gotta cut down on hoof trimming!  Lucky goats and lucky you!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 20, 2013)

Pretty goats & beautiful view too


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 20, 2013)

Adorable kids! Looks like your valley is greening up nicely too! 
Gorgeous photos...OF COURSE! I feel like your babies are begging me to come and play with them!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Mar 20, 2013)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> Great photos. They all look really good. I would love the black boy if you were closer to me.


*
They are all so adorable I don't know how anyone could ever choose!  I mean I only need one boy from this breeding... how to choose. :/*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Mar 20, 2013)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> Adorable kids! Looks like your valley is greening up nicely too!
> Gorgeous photos...OF COURSE! I feel like your babies are begging me to come and play with them!


*
Thank you! And yes, they are! Come play with meeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Mar 20, 2013)

Your phots are stunning, and the babies are adorable........

Thank you so much for shareing......


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 20, 2013)

They are adorable


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

*Well I finally did it! Got a "real" LGD pup. He's a Pyrenees, Maremma, Anatolian, Akbash, Ovcharka cross. (That's a mouthful!) 11 weeks old, and he's wonderful! Very normal puppy like in some ways, but I can tell he's going to be a good guardian already. I think he has really bonded to me, he follows me around everywhere, and gets really happy to see me. He sits outside the milking parlor while I am milking and just watches everything. He is doing really well here even though it's only been two days.  He sleeps in the baby barn at night with the baby goats (with a gate between them) and has already claimed the baby barn as "his territory". Yesterday some people came up to buy rabbits and as soon as he saw them he started barking! What a good boy! That's what I want; I don't want just anyone to be able to walk in with the goats (so they don't get stolen!) He goes in the baby goat yard with me and also the big goat yard, and he is good, but I still have to convince MY goats that he isn't going to eat them. LOL! He did try and mouth the baby goats a little bit and I've just been giving him a firm "no". He is picking it up quickly. I did have to give him a little bop on the nose and a loud NO when he put his whole mouth around one of the baby goats legs. I know he is just playing though. But I won't leave him alone with them until I know he knows not to chew or chase them. The baby goats still have to get used to him too, they aren't too sure what he is, lol. He also dug out of the baby goat yard when I walked away because he wanted to be back in the baby barn, lol. I may eventually have to get hotwire to teach him to stay inside the goat yards. Every day I am moving him all around to all the different areas so he gets used to them and recognizes them as his territories. He also gets to see my two other big dogs and is just fine with them. He also met the turkeys and the rabbits today and wasn't quite sure about them but with my showing them to him and reassuring him he was fine after just a couple minutes. And well here he is!!!

So cute!!! 







My goats trying to figure out if he's going to eat them or not. I'm going with not. 






Here he is playing with the babies, supervised of course. 






Kisses for Maya. 






Isn't he adorable!!?! All tuckered out. 







Edited to add: Thank you so much Barbara and Carla for all your guys' help!!!
*


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 26, 2013)

He is adorable.  That face...Congrats!!


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Mar 27, 2013)

He is a cutie..... You'll love having him.... They are so smart, maybe to smart 

Mine is worth his weight in gold, he hate the coyotes, crows wild ducks here and has kept them all away... 

I will never not have one...


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 27, 2013)

Gosh, is he cute.  Looks like he is going to be a good member of the herd.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Mar 27, 2013)

*Some random pics of my babies today. 

Ayana and Cheyanne






Camille






Ayana









*


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Mar 28, 2013)

Just LOVE your pictures and the veiws WOW

All that blue sky and sum makes me want to go back to S Cali some day!!!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 28, 2013)

Soo cute the kids and the pup


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Mar 28, 2013)

You have such adorable babies!!!!   What did you name your new LGD pup??


----------



## SkyWarrior (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Mar 29, 2013)

Four Winds Ranch said:
			
		

> You have such adorable babies!!!!   What did you name your new LGD pup??


*
His name is Diego.  He came with it, and we just kept it. *


----------



## babsbag (Mar 29, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> Four Winds Ranch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that name fits. 

My son named him when he heard me calling him puppy. Since he was going to live in San Diego he just called him Diego. Good thing my son had to go back to work in Yosemeite where he can't have a dog or Diego might have just disappeared. I would come home and find my son down at the barn "visiting" with him. He really really liked him; I think it was mutual.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Mar 29, 2013)

babsbag said:
			
		

> I think that name fits.
> 
> My son named him when he heard me calling him puppy. Since he was going to live in San Diego he just called him Diego. Good thing my son had to go back to work in Yosemeite where he can't have a dog or Diego might have just disappeared. I would come home and find my son down at the barn "visiting" with him. He really really liked him; I think it was mutual.


*
I think it fits him too. My boyfriend was all "what are we going to name him", and I said they were calling him Diego, and he said "I like that name!", lol. I couldn't think of anything else that fit his personality, so that one just stuck! *


----------



## elevan (Mar 29, 2013)

Beautiful pics!  I would love to see them in the picture of the week thread


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 29, 2013)

He is beautiful.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 1, 2013)

*Woo hoo I got picked for picture of the week!!!  *


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Apr 5, 2013)

Your pictures of the views, that beautiful BLUE sky, your goats always make me smile..


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 5, 2013)

Me too


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 8, 2013)

*We got sheep!!! Eek! Never thought I'd be a sheep owner!!! So far they are COMPLETELY different than my goats. Like polar opposites. 

So the previous owner; no minerals, vaccines were a couple years ago, never been dewormed, and their hooves are horrible.  I wish they were a little easier to handle so I could get them all fixed up easier.

We left to go get them at 10 am and finished at 11:30 last night.  I feel like I got run over by a train. At least no one got hurt and I think the sheep are OK. 

It was a nightmare to say the least- if you ask my BF. I didn't think it was so bad, thought it went well actually! Worst part is is that they are wilder than a rabid buffalo. It was a nightmare getting them INTO the trailer at her place, we had to half herd them, half catch them and half drag them into it, and then it was even worse getting them OUT of the trailer and into our pen here. We had to catch/ lasso them one at a time, drag them out the trailer, flip them on their sides and tie their feet together, lift them in the back of my pick-up and drive them up to the pen. (We can't pull the livestock trailer to the pens).

And we had one week to get everything ready so we've been busting our butts getting the corral put up. Finally finished getting it up on Friday, and was supposed to pick up the chain link on Saturday and wrap the corral, but due to unforeseen circumstances we weren't able to pick the chain link up until Sunday; the day we ALSO picked up the sheep. So they sat in the livestock trailer for a couple hours while we finished the fencing. 

And at least they are here now and I can start taking care of them properly! After my nap of course.  *


----------



## boykin2010 (Apr 8, 2013)

Beautiful sheep!  I have found that the barbados are a more flighty breed in general.  That is why I switched to Katahdins.
But, Barbados tend to be more parasite resistant.   

I am sure the sheep will settle down after being around you for a while  

Great looking set up


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 8, 2013)

They are pretty little booger aren't they  . They'll warm up to you eventually, but never expect them to be like your goats. Sheep are wild and free creatures who only associate with us humans if it fits into their agenda.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 11, 2013)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> They are pretty little booger aren't they  . They'll warm up to you eventually, but never expect them to be like your goats. Sheep are wild and free creatures who only associate with us humans if it fits into their agenda.


*
 So true!!! 

*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 11, 2013)

*Well we have ANOTHER addition to the farm...







I think I'm in LOVE!!! *


----------



## babsbag (Apr 11, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *Well we have ANOTHER addition to the farm...
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6210_sam_1786.jpg
> 
> I think I'm in LOVE!!! *


I think I am jealous


----------



## Fluffygal (Apr 11, 2013)

I think I'm jealous. That is nice.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 11, 2013)

Oh my goodness that is awesome!!!  I want one!


----------



## boykin2010 (Apr 11, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *Well we have ANOTHER addition to the farm...
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6210_sam_1786.jpg
> 
> I think I'm in LOVE!!! *


How do you like it so far? I have been thinking about getting one. 

I have been using my GQF 1502 to incubate, but I need something larger to hatch all of those eggs in. 
Does it work well as a hatcher?  Does it keep the humidity stable?


----------



## boykin2010 (Apr 11, 2013)

Oh, wait a minute. Is yours the hatcher, or the actual incubator? 

I have been looking for the hatcher and was wondering if anyone had experience with the large brinsea hatcher.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 11, 2013)

Ok, so you will have to let me know how you like it. I have been ready to order this and literally YESTERDAY I was on the phone with them. Just felt a check....I decided not to order. I am thinking of a different one altogether. Been reading reviews and mostly people are having a hard time keeping the humidity up... also having to put the eggs in a separate bator the hatch because of the issue.  For the $ I think these should not be issues. Right now my birds are doing their job so I am not pressed but really don't want to invest $1200 in something that I still would have  to "mess with".  

So NO PRESSURE or anything... but I'm waiting on you now.... it all hinges on your advice!   

Really hope it is GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 11, 2013)

*It's the incubator, not the hatcher.

Well we are on our first incubation right now, only have had it for three days. SO FAR I absolutely LOVE it. I have had zero problems with it holding humidity. I can keep it wherever I want by filling up the well and adjusting the vents. No problems there. AND it comes with a surface area increasing sponge thingy to put in the well during hatch. I haven't hatched in it yet, that's still about 18 days away (and I will report how it goes). But there is only one hatching tray on the bottom, so I set-staggered my shelves, each one hatching at a different time, so I only have to put one shelf's worth of eggs in the hatcher at any given time.

If your worried about the humidity it has an adaptor you can plug in the automatic humidity control box (I didn't buy one). 

So far all the gizmos and electronics on it are super cool. You can adjust the turning, temperature by .2 degrees, and it even has a cooling off feature!

So far it's awesome. 

I will definitely report more as time goes on and I get more experience with it.


Southern~ why did you decide not to purchase one after being on the phone with them?*


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 11, 2013)

Firstly...welcome to the wonderful world of being a Sheeple!   You've chosen one of the wilder breeds of hair sheep, but they look awesome!

That is one huge honkin incubator!!!!  Good thing mine is a little cheapie version...as it is, will be needing to build on for more chicks and chickens


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 12, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Firstly...welcome to the wonderful world of being a Sheeple!   You've chosen one of the wilder breeds of hair sheep, but they look awesome!
> 
> That is one huge honkin incubator!!!!  Good thing mine is a little cheapie version...as it is, will be needing to build on for more chicks and chickens


*
Thanks Bonbean! I've always liked the looks of Barbados and when my neighbor practically begged me to take them I couldn't pass them up! I guess you could say they chose me! I really didn't think I was going to be a sheep owner anytime soon! *


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 12, 2013)

*Oh and I found out some really interesting facts about the Barbados today...

So there are only 2400 registered purebred Barbados in the United States, and there are NO breeders of them in California. If you see a "Barbados" for sale in Cali, it's really an American Blackbelly (mine included). And a starter flock of purebred Barbados runs about $2400. Oh a girl can dream can't she!!! *


----------



## perchie.girl (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi 

I know I asked to share the thread but I jumped in and found it..... LOL

Congrats on the Sheep   I wanna get some some day and am looking forward to following your journey.

deb


----------



## boykin2010 (Apr 12, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *Oh and I found out some really interesting facts about the Barbados today...
> 
> So there are only 2400 registered purebred Barbados in the United States, and there are NO breeders of them in California. If you see a "Barbados" for sale in Cali, it's really an American Blackbelly (mine included). And a starter flock of purebred Barbados runs about $2400. Oh a girl can dream can't she!!! *


It is like that everywhere. People mistakenly call them Barbados.  True Barbados are extremely hard to come by -  I have looked.  I would guess that over 90% are American Blackbelly or American Blackbelly cross in the US.  They look so similar it is easy to call them something they are not


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 12, 2013)

LOL. Aren't black belly sheep fun.  
They are def. not an in your pocket bunch.  
As for maintaining feet and whatnot I'm thinking you will need a catch pen and a chute. At least that's the conclusion I have come to with my bunch.
The big white one looks like a katahdin ram.  Would love to see more pics of your bunch.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 12, 2013)

alsea1 said:
			
		

> LOL. Aren't black belly sheep fun.
> They are def. not an in your pocket bunch.
> As for maintaining feet and whatnot I'm thinking you will need a catch pen and a chute. At least that's the conclusion I have come to with my bunch.
> The big white one looks like a katahdin ram.  Would love to see more pics of your bunch.


*
Yes I definitely need a catch pen. Right now we are ussing Lassos. Like in the old times.  

Now that they are settled in I need to catch them one by one and deworm, vaccinate, and trim hooves. Maybe a project for this weekend. 

Yes I do believe that the ram is a Katahdin. The lady I got them from said Barbados/ Painted Desert.... but I highly doubt that!   I'll get more pics now that they are calmer. *


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 12, 2013)

They are beautiful,


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Apr 13, 2013)

They are Beautiful.......


----------



## BHOBCFarms (Apr 13, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> alsea1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad you are having fun with your new sheep.  I really enjoy mine, and in the past 2 months I have gotten to know each one of mine.  I have one that is a nervous wreck, another who will come up to anyone she wants, especially if she things that there is a chance you have grain, and an old mama who knows enough to be slightly suspicious of me.  My ram challenged my neighbor's dog through the fence yesterday (I am planning on putting up a sheep fence inside or our perimeter fence) and the dog went to nip Brownie, and Brownie rammed the dog right on his nose! - Dog didn't try that again, but I mentioned to Brownie that it might not have gone as well if that dog was on our side of the fence... I don't trust my nieghbors dogs, I know they have killed at least one of her goat kids in the past, and one is a Pyrenees!  My parent's English Bull Terrier doesn't mess with livestock or chickens at all, and people would think he would from the breed's history and the way he looks, but he's not like that.  

I got my sheep's hooves done last month, but now I have to shear, and not looking forward to that, I am looking forward to having fiber for spinning, though, so that kind of motivates me.  I have taught my new sheep to go into the catch pen/fold on command, which is pretty cool, I didn't think I could train them, but they listen to me (no one else though).  At first I had to give them grain, but now I can just tell them to go in and they will.  I still ramdomly re-enforce the idea that they will get food sometimes by every few times they go in I give them some COB.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 13, 2013)

*Wow time flies when your having fun! (And even when your not!) 

Ghiselle my last goatie to have babies of this year, is due in only 12 more days! 

Her udder is definitely getting bigger and I think she has twins, her belly is the biggest I've ever seen it.  (Not as big as Minyette was though! )

Also, this might be weird, call it woman's intuition or whatever you want, but somehow I KNEW after she was bred that she was pregnant, I mean immediately. I tried three different times and she wasn't settling. But after the last time, after the last breeding when I was putting her in the truck, she just looked at me and laid down. She is normally pretty fidgety, but she just sat there calmly and looked at me and I KNEW that she was preggo.

I can't wait to see what she has! I'm hoping for twins!!! *


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 13, 2013)

*ALSO one of the sheepies I got is pregnant and will be having babies too! Two of the mammas already had theirs. One had twins one was a single, and now this one left. 


I love spring.  Puppies, baby goaties, lambies, baby chicks, baby bunnies.... does it get any better? NOPE!  *


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Apr 14, 2013)

OH I am with you  Nothing better than spring.  NEW LIFE! and babies...

 Just wish it would come and stay where i live  I waited this yr and bred my girls later, so no new babie till June..

( at least i kept a girl in milk so we are goid there)

 I guess i made the best call on that since it has been wet and cold, COLD  no time for little ones when it is like this here.

So i have to lve thur you guys on BYH and all your lovely babies


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 14, 2013)

Mossy Stone Farm said:
			
		

> OH I am with you  Nothing better than spring.  NEW LIFE! and babies...
> 
> Just wish it would come and stay where i live  I waited this yr and bred my girls later, so no new babie till June..
> 
> ...


*My family moved to Western Washington a few years ago, I am just about the only one left in Cali. My parents keep trying to get me to move up there. They are a couple hours north of Spokane.... beautiful from the pics I've seen... Whereabouts are you that it's still cold and snowy?*


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes i am on the soggy side... North of Seattle..... Where we rust and mold   After a few ruff yrs i went to breeding the girls for later babies when thing should be dyer.
 I try and keep at least one girl in milk thur the winter.... I can't be with out milk 

The East side of the state where your family is is much warmer and dyer, but cold in the winter...

I love your Pictures


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 15, 2013)

*Ahh that would make sense. 


Thank you! I'm glad ya'll are enjoying my pictures! I need to get out and get some more, maybe tomorrow. I have a cold now  so I want to wait until I feel a little better. I need to get pics of the new sheepies, the baby lambies, the baby goats (they are getting so big!) and finally the pup! (Who is growing fast too!)*


----------



## Heirloom (Apr 15, 2013)

Hope you get to feeling better soon! And can't wait to see more babies!!! 

Lambs???? *off in a hurry to find a thread......*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 15, 2013)

*This one? 

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=25457*


----------



## perchie.girl (Apr 17, 2013)

I posted the following on your other list not realizing the last post there was in Feb:

For feed suppelements etc: Check with Double S feed in Blossom Valley.  I believe they carry sheep specific products and if they don't they WILL get you what ever you want.  They do alot of 4H stuff.  As long as you know the product they have a fellow that sits in the back and orders everything.  Hes been in the feed business close to thirty years.

I am heading up there to get a load of Bermuda there today.

WRT handling animals that are afraid or fearful It would be useful to build a squeeze panel.  The interesting part about restraining animals this way is once they have pressure on their sides they tend to relax and "give in".  There are studies done on this If you want I can dig up an article.....  Also it helps if the panels are padded some and block their view of whats going on around them.

Once you get their hooves trimmed. If you can build them a climbing ramp/structure then cover it with anti skid paint the kind with grit in it that will help them wear their hooves down.  I know that works for goats.

I dont have sheep yet but My prep for stepping into a project is to dig in to the Mechanical parts of housing and fencing.  Thats Why I havent jumped in yet because my fences Barely keep in my goats.  

deb "Who reads A LOT sometimes too much"


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 17, 2013)

perchie.girl said:
			
		

> I posted the following on your other list not realizing the last post there was in Feb:
> 
> For feed suppelements etc: Check with Double S feed in Blossom Valley.  I believe they carry sheep specific products and if they don't they WILL get you what ever you want.  They do alot of 4H stuff.  As long as you know the product they have a fellow that sits in the back and orders everything.  Hes been in the feed business close to thirty years.
> 
> ...


*
LoL, Deb, your signature is hilarious! If you only knew how it was here.... if I let the babies out I have all six babies following me everywhere all over the yard, climbing on stuff, "helping" me work on stuff, and then if I let the big goats out, oh dear... I have ELEVEN helping goats. *


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 19, 2013)

*Sad sad sad day on the farm today. I went up to milk the goats and my mastiff Maya didn't come out to greet me like usual. I went over to her dog house and she was laying on her bed outside of it sleeping- and not breathing. Maya died last night in her sleep. I have never ever in my life just had a dog drop dead like this. She was acting fine except for limping a little from a cut pad on her foot, she was just up and chasing coyotes two days ago. She didn't eat much dinner last night but that's kinda normal for her since we free feed her she doesn't wolf it down. I just don't know what happened. She was all up to date on all her vaccines, de-worming, everything else. She seemed fine and healthy in every way. I've heard that Mastiffs can have heart problems, but we had her heart checked by the vets when we got her and no murmurs and she used to go hiking and running with us all the time. She loved dogs beach. She was only 3 years old. RIP Maya. *


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 19, 2013)

I am so sorry WMR.  That is so sad.


----------



## lovinglife (Apr 19, 2013)

so sorry!!


----------



## elevan (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 19, 2013)

*We're just so shocked, neither of us thought in a million years that she would just die. If she had been showing any signs of being sick I would have taken her to the vet! *


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 19, 2013)

I am so sorry.    

At 3 yrs old that is very odd. Please consider a necropsy.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 19, 2013)

I am so sorry for your huge loss! Only 3 years old


----------



## perchie.girl (Apr 19, 2013)

sooo sorry to hear this Cari big hugss from Katee and I ..... 

deb


----------



## babsbag (Apr 19, 2013)

Oh Cari I am sooo sad for you.   It is so hard to lost them when they are old and it is just thier time, but at such a young age....I am sure you are devasted. 

Is there any chance she got bit by a snake? It is that time of year, especially where you live. I worry about my dogs all the time and try very hard to keep things picked up so the snakes have no where to hide. But then there is grass.... A friend found 3 under her dog's house a few years ago.


----------



## dhansen (Apr 19, 2013)

I can't even imagine how sad and shocked you are!  That would be such a shock and I assume you loved her like you seem to love all your animals!  Who will stand guard against the coyotes now?


----------



## babsbag (Apr 19, 2013)

dhansen said:
			
		

> I can't even imagine how sad and shocked you are!  That would be such a shock and I assume you loved her like you seem to love all your animals!  Who will stand guard against the coyotes now?


Little Diego has to grow up in a real hurry and he has no one to learn from now   He has to be the man of the barn all on his own.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 19, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> I am so sorry.
> 
> At 3 yrs old that is very odd. Please consider a necropsy.


*

We talked about it all morning, and I called two different vets to get pricing and procedure. As it turns out it's roughly $200 for a necropsy because she was so big (160 pounds). We debated on wether or not too, but after talking to one of my friends that runs a Saint Bernard rescue and posting on the Mastiff forum I am on, it seems the logical explanation was her heart. My friend that has the Saint Bernards says that she has SEVERAL friends who's YOUNG (<5 yrs) dogs have died in their sleep, and the Mastiff forum says it's very very common for them to die young because of heart problems. I just can't believe it happened to Maya. 

And well, as much as I would love to KNOW that that is what happened to her, we've decided that we should save the $200 so we can use it towards another LGD pup to help replace her. *


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 19, 2013)

babsbag said:
			
		

> Oh Cari I am sooo sad for you.   It is so hard to lose them when they are old and it is just thier time, but at such a young age....I am sure you are devasted.
> 
> Is there any chance she got bit by a snake? It is that time of year, especially where you live. I worry about my dogs all the time and try very hard to keep things picked up so the snakes have no where to hide. But then there is grass.... A friend found 3 under her dog's house a few years ago.


*
I am devastated. I loved that dog. I wanted to breed her and keep a couple of her pups as property guardians.  She was really amazing.

It has just been an extraordinarily crazy day! You guys will not believe this; after we went out and buried her I was taking care of the rest of the animals and there was a 3' RATTLESNAKE INSIDE my rabbit cages! He was in the one with the baby rabbits obviously looking for a meal- only problem was he wasn't big enough to eat them.  So he bit and killed 4 of my baby rabbits. 

So this morning we buried Maya, four baby bunnies, and a rattlesnake.

That makes 8 we have killed so far this year. 

We initially did think of that as a first explanation for Maya, but she was fine last night, and I looked her over really well; no swelling, no puncture wounds, nothing. And I used to work as a vet tech so I have seen A LOT of snake bites. And not saying this is fool-proof, but she was up to date on her rattlesnake vaccine. *


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 19, 2013)

babsbag said:
			
		

> dhansen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*He still has Dakota to learn from. Though Dakota has to be on a dog run (other than eating the livestock) he is a really good coyote guardian. 


In fact, I have to praise Diego this morning... my neighbor brought her dog up and Diego started barking and barking at her, like "what is that and why is it on my property"...  Good boy. *


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 19, 2013)

*So you guys won't believe this; we went to go horseback riding and the truck broke down about a 1/2 mile from the house so we had to unload all the horses and walk them back.  It's a brand new 2012 Ford Diesel too. 




Can I just crawl under a rock and not come out now?*


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 19, 2013)

Sorry to hear you lost a good dog.
The truck issue is no good either. Hope it don't cost ya too much


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Apr 19, 2013)

I am so very sorry to read this.. It is heartbreaking.. Sending you all the prayers and good thoughts i can.. Iam just so very sad for you....


----------



## perchie.girl (Apr 19, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> Southern by choice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My goodness Cari.  I have had two horses necropsied  (sp?), and thats what was charged for a thousand pound horse....  That was several years ago though.  I read the next few posts and at first I would have thought snake bite like you and i am soo glad you know the evidence to look for.   I read about the snake as well.  Dang just Dang.  One that big is scary but the littler ones are even worse because you cant hear their rattles.    Too bad you arent set up for pigs.  Pigs are death to rattle snakes.  Pretty good at chasing coyotes too.  But they are extra work to contain.

This is your first year at this new place hopefully the longer you are there the Predators will eventually be pushed back.  BTW Rattle snake meat is supposed to be pretty good.  one that size probably would make a meal for two, or Three.

deb


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 19, 2013)

I am so very, very sorry!!!!    How terrible for you...no words to express this, so a cyber hug...


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04 (Apr 20, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *Sad sad sad day on the farm today. I went up to milk the goats and my mastiff Maya didn't come out to greet me like usual. I went over to her dog house and she was laying on her bed outside of it sleeping- and not breathing. Maya died last night in her sleep. I have never ever in my life just had a dog drop dead like this. She was acting fine except for limping a little from a cut pad on her foot, she was just up and chasing coyotes two days ago. She didn't eat much dinner last night but that's kinda normal for her since we free feed her she doesn't wolf it down. I just don't know what happened. She was all up to date on all her vaccines, de-worming, everything else. She seemed fine and healthy in every way. I've heard that Mastiffs can have heart problems, but we had her heart checked by the vets when we got her and no murmurs and she used to go hiking and running with us all the time. She loved dogs beach. She was only 3 years old. RIP Maya. *


It sounds like she may have bloated. It's sudden, and affects large breeds, especially Mastiffs. My bulldog bloated and almost died, and my mom's St. Bernard passed away from it. 

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## Canadiannee (Apr 20, 2013)

There's no words in my vocabulary to describe the depth of emotion I feel for the heartache you're going through right now... the loss of your beautiful Maya is devastating, and then combatted with the loss of bunny babes to a rattlesnake and then a truck breakdown back-to-back... it's just so overwhelming. My heart goes out to you and your family... *hugs*

RIP Maya


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 20, 2013)

BlondeSquirrel04 said:
			
		

> It sounds like she may have bloated. It's sudden, and affects large breeds, especially Mastiffs. My bulldog bloated and almost died, and my mom's St. Bernard passed away from it.
> 
> I'm sorry for your loss


*
While anything is possible I studied up on bloat when I first got her because it is common in the larger breeds, and just like if it was a rattlesnake, there would be signs, distended stomach, whining, drooling, uncomfortable-ness. She had none of these symptoms. Just normal, then died in her sleep, in a sleeping position. No signs of struggle or anything.*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 20, 2013)

*Thank you everyone for your condolences. It helps to know there are other people out there that have felt this before.*


----------



## perchie.girl (Apr 20, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> BlondeSquirrel04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just as a side note.  If I remember correctly Cari you free feed.  Free feeding is a way to avoid bloat.  Along with having the food dish elevated.  By free feeding the dog nibbles on food all day long without eating huge amounts at one time.  I have free fed dry kibble for about fifteen years now and my dogs tend to not get pudgy too they eat what they need no more.

deb


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04 (Apr 20, 2013)

perchie.girl said:
			
		

> WhiteMountainsRanch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DO NOT USE AN ELEVATED FOOD DISH!

Once thought to prevent bloat, it is shown that it CONTRIBUTES to bloat. And free feeding may lessen risk, but it will not negate the risk all together. My dog bloated at midnight, and her dinner was given to her at 2pm. Bloat happens at all hours of the day, not just immediately after feeding. 

I did an extensive bloat thesis prior to graduating with my degree and sadly there is a lot of misinformation out there.

I don't mean to hijack, but I felt it necessary if it means that a dog will be safe.

It may have also been a splenic or hepatic hemangiosarcoma. That causes sudden death with no symptoms. Maybe a necropsy would be a good idea to ensure that you know what to look for...ie: copperhead, rattlesnake, etc.


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 20, 2013)

so sorry for your loss never good to not know when they die so young....


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 21, 2013)

. So sorry.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 21, 2013)

*Well it's been a couple hard days and we still can't believe she is gone, but everything is getting back to normal around the farm. No other major disasters. 

I did the math and my baby goats are 8 weeks old now, and my new LGD pup is 15 weeks.  He outweighs them by far, weighed in at 47 pounds yesterday! 

Ghiselle is due to have her babies in only 4 days! Wow I cannot believe time has gone by so fast! It took sooooo long for the first two!  

We cleaned out the baby barn today in preparation for the new little ones. Tonight will be the first night the older baby goats sleep in the big girls pen. We've had them in there several times during the days without any problems, but tonight will be the first full length night. Diego the new pup will also be in there with them! He has lots of toys and bones and a bowl full of yummy food to help distract him.  He is such a good pup, he is great with the goats. Tries to play with the babies a bit, but overall wonderful. Very respectful of the big goats and I think that by having them all in together he will be on good behavior. 

I will get pics tomorrow of the whole group together. *


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 22, 2013)

I am so sorry about your dog.    I am sure the pain is unbearable.  I lost my pup a few weeks ago and I am still torn up about it.  I wish there was more I could say but sorry is all I have.


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Apr 22, 2013)

Can't wait to see your new addtions..... 

Still so sad for you and your loss ... Love of a puppy can do alot to heal a broken heart....


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 22, 2013)

RIP Maya, I know some days on a farm it feels like you never get the chance to breathe with all that goes on. 
 waiting on kids


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 22, 2013)

*Took lots and lots of pics today. Here are my updated pics of sheep, goats and pup. Everyone is doing good. Babies spent their first night in with the big goats last night, Diego too. Everyone did great. 

Sheep first:

There's three ewes. The older one has a single, the middle one has twins, and the youngest one is still preggers. 






They are definitely calming down now and will come up to the fence when I am there.

























*


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 22, 2013)

Cool sheep pictures. It must have been a good day for taking pictures, because that's what I did all morning too.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 22, 2013)

*Updated pics of Ghiselle; she is due in 3 days!!! She is a FF and I'm hoping for twins!

(Ps I changed the water right after the pics. )
























*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 22, 2013)

*Ok Diego next.  Love my new pup, he is so good!  He's 15 weeks now and 47 pounds. 













































*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 22, 2013)

*Ok and lastly, the baby goats.  They are 8 weeks old now.

Cheyanne





Candy Kane (Black Boy)










Bree










Group shots.  I love their tails.  










*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 22, 2013)

*
And lastly, Dakota. He looks like he misses Maya. 




*


----------



## babsbag (Apr 22, 2013)

You have some might pretty animals, of course I am a little partial to the "purdy" white (used to be  ) pup. My he is getting big and what long legs he has. I am glad he is doing well with the babies.

That is wild country you are living in, I can see why you have killed so many snakes. Have you heard about the rattlesnake avoidance training that is available? We had the guy from your neck of the woods come to us years ago to do our dogs.  http://socalrattlesnakeavoidancetraining.com/ 

We were supposed to do a refresher every year but never did follow through. It is a very interesting training that they do. While we do have snakes here our terrain is nothing like yours, more grass, a lot more grass. I work overtime to keep the boards and tarps and everything else a snake would like picked up and I am very careful about working around downed trees, logs, and boulders. I am not sure I could handle your place; you are a brave soul.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 23, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful photos.  Love your hills too.


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Apr 23, 2013)

Just LOVE looking at these pictures Beautiful animals and of course beautiful SUNSHINE.....


Can't wait for your new babies to arrive you need a little happy time about now....

Give that Dakota boy some hugs..... he knows his pal is gone.....


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 24, 2013)

all the pictures,


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 24, 2013)

*Ghiselle is due tomorrow!!! YAY!!! Pray for pink, pray for spots!!! 

She had her ligs this morning, I need to go out and check her again. *


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 25, 2013)

*Still normal- has ligs, no sunken areas, etc... Will check her again first thing in the morning. *


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Apr 25, 2013)

Hopeing for pink and HEALTHY......


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 25, 2013)

*Well she didn't have them today and still had her ligs when I checked her at 5 pm. I'm about to go up and check her again now. Hopefully she has them tomorrow and not Saturday!  (I have an event I have to be at for school). 
*


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Apr 26, 2013)

Oh you have said NOT saturday......Now your in trouble LOL   

Good Luck!!!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 26, 2013)

OH MY 

I was yawning as I read the title and I thought it said she DIED!!!!!!!!

Can't wait to see what pops out!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 27, 2013)

*No not funny! Lol she didn't die.... she had two healthy baby doeling! TWIN DOELINGS!!! WOW! And one has spots!!!  The only spotted one I got this year. 


So my total for baby goats this year is 6 girls and 2 boys! WOW! 


Pics coming soon!!! *


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 27, 2013)

Wow. You are sooo lucky. All I got was 2 bucklings. Your goats are beautiful.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 27, 2013)

Two does, that is great!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 27, 2013)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> Wow. You are sooo lucky. All I got was 2 bucklings. Your goats are beautiful.


*It's so funny the way that works out, because I already had two bucklings sold! Plus I wanted to keep two, so I didn't have enough boys! *


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 27, 2013)

you said pics were coming soon... that was at like 2am... where are they


----------



## meme (Apr 27, 2013)

Congrats! Can't wait to see the newborns, mine are already 4 weeks! They grow up so fast.


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 27, 2013)

I hope your event is going well, hoping for pics soon


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Apr 27, 2013)

CONGRATS...OHHH WHAT good NEWS for you!!!!!

Can't wait to see yourpictures and meet these little darlins




Congrats again!


----------



## babsbag (Apr 27, 2013)

Congrats on the girls, did you get spots too?

waiting for pictures


----------



## dhansen (Apr 28, 2013)

Pictures PLEASE!!!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Apr 28, 2013)

pics?


----------



## elevan (Apr 28, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Apr 29, 2013)

Hope everything is OK..... 

Not like you to take this long to post your babie pictures!

Hope your just catching up on your to do list


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 30, 2013)

*Ok finally got pics! Sorry to keep you all waiting.  Yes catching up on my to do list, plus I'm still fighting this cold.  We think my DBF cracked a rib too so I have been picking up all the slack while sick. :/ I think it's keeping me from getting better... been trying to rest in-between chores! 


Ghiselle got severe mastitis within 12 hours after her kidding, but I'm treating her aggressively with a full 5 day round of penicillin and it's almost completely 100% gone now. It was the WEIRDEST thing ever. (I milked her out right after she had them, and again every 6 hours). Within 6 hours of having the babies a long skinny "lump" developed in her left udder and over the next 6 hours it grew and grew until I can only describe it as a "snake" in her udder, about as big around as my ring finger. In the mammary tissue right above the nipple. WEIRD. Then within another 6 hours the whole bottom of her left udder was ROCK hard and the nipple was becoming hard too, making it nearly impossible to milk her. As soon as I noticed the hardening she got her first dose of pen-g. Within 6 hours the whole thing had softened up and every 6 hours it just kept getting better. Now the snake is almost completely gone. 

I wanted to show her udder. I think it's a very nice udder for a FF. 

Before (kids):






After:











Also, all the milkers got clipped and bathed today. They look much nicer if I do say so myself! 



*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 30, 2013)

*I know I know, we're getting to her babies! But I had to show a pic of Camille. I love this goat.  AND she's a spittin' image of her grandpa! Kastdemur's Time in a Bottle.




*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 30, 2013)

*I'll get better pics later. The little rascals wouldn't sit still for nothin'!!! 

First baby girl: Brown Doeling (Need a name!)





Second baby girl: Aurora. She has some faint grey moonspots. More on her other side, but of course she wouldn't hold still. LOL.








*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 30, 2013)

*And lastly, poor Joline. She didn't get pregnant so she hasn't been paid much attention to.   It was super nice out today so here she is soakin' up the rays. *


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 30, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## Missy (Apr 30, 2013)

Beautiful babies....And adults.  Your Joline looks like she is snubbing you more than soaking up the sun. lol


----------



## TGreenhut (Apr 30, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *I know I know, we're getting to her babies! But I had to show a pic of Camille. I love this goat.  AND she's a spittin' image of her grandpa! Kastdemur's Time in a Bottle.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6210_sam_1980.jpg*
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6210_time.jpg


My goat Sasha looks very similar to your Camille! And I think they might have similar lines. I know Sasha has a lot of Kastdemur's in her lines, and I think Kastdemur's Time in a Bottle's grandpa (Kastdemur's Audacity) is Sasha's great grandpa.

Not the best pictures, and they're a couple months old, but here's my Sasha:


----------



## meme (Apr 30, 2013)

All of them are gorgeous!  Rachel's grand sire is Kastdemur's King of the Hill, and we plan to breed her to Time in a Bottle next year. Looks like we are all related!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 30, 2013)

Missy said:
			
		

> Beautiful babies....And adults.  Your Joline looks like she is snubbing you more than soaking up the sun. lol


*

LoL it DOES look like that!!!  I swear she just plopped down and was enjoying the sun, I swear!*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 30, 2013)

meme said:
			
		

> All of them are gorgeous!  Rachel's grand sire is Kastdemur's King of the Hill, and we plan to breed her to Time in a Bottle next year. Looks like we are all related!


*

So funny how all that works out. Those boys sure must get around!  LOL. But seriously, you can find Kastdemur blood all over the US. *


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 30, 2013)

TGreenhut said:
			
		

> WhiteMountainsRanch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Awww she is cute! I like how her "belt" goes all the way around.  Camille's only goes half-way up.*


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 30, 2013)

Love the history and the pics


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (May 1, 2013)

Wow  I do hope your on the mend!

Beautiful JUST BEAUTIFUL........ Those are some sweet looking girls!!!!!

They are adorable!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 1, 2013)

Mossy Stone Farm said:
			
		

> Wow  I do hope your on the mend!
> 
> Beautiful JUST BEAUTIFUL........ Those are some sweet looking girls!!!!!
> 
> They are adorable!


*
Aww thank you! I am smitten with them! They seem so small compared to my other ones!  Now I need to figure out what I am going to do with 12 goats and how am I going to feed them all.  *


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 1, 2013)

*As some of you may have read a few pages back; we recently relocated the whole farm, and my rabbit cage stands were old and falling apart, so we were in the process of making new ones and only had a couple built. The rest of the cages were still sitting on the ground. Well last week a rattlesnake got into TWO of my cages, (the ones with my most recent litters, they were about 6 weeks old), and was repeatedly striking at the babies (I'm assuming it wanted to eat them, but the snake was too small). It killed four out of six in the first cage and three out of four in the second cage. The last baby in the second cage was also bit, but I didn't notice any affects until two days later. Actually I thought at first it didn't get bit, but it did. I won't get too graphic, but the side of her face and neck swelled up and popped. I thought she was a goner, but she never did die. I gave her a bit of baby aspirin and some sub-q fluids and then a couple days later some penicillin. Now almost a week later she is eating and drinking and on the mend and acting just fine. I can't believe she lived! She must have gotten just the smallest dose of venom. It's amazing a baby bunny can have that happen and live while humans, thousands of times her size, die. I just wanted to share the story as I thought it was really neat and unusual. *


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (May 1, 2013)

ohhhh gezzz, i am sorry about all those death from the snakes ( i hate snakes)
But i am shocked one little one lived, the snake must have not had enough venom left after strikeing so many?


How can you keep them ( the snakes away) any natural methods or do you just have to kill when seen?

Thats one thing we do not have up here in soggy land is rattlers at least on this side of the mountains...


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 1, 2013)

Mossy Stone Farm said:
			
		

> ohhhh gezzz, i am sorry about all those death from the snakes ( i hate snakes)
> But i am shocked one little one lived, the snake must have not had enough venom left after strikeing so many?
> 
> How can you keep them ( the snakes away) any natural methods or do you just have to kill when seen?
> ...


*
That's what we were thinking, the snake must have struck so much it "ran out" of venom, and only had a tiny little bit for the very last bunny. :/

There is no way to keep them away, really. If they are on our property we kill them. They aren't endangered or protected or anything. We've dispatched 8 so far this year. Fortunately, they are the only venomous snakes around here and are easy to spot (or hear). We don't have any that "can fool you".*


----------



## autumnprairie (May 1, 2013)

That is one lucky bunny, I have snakes here but so far they have left my rabbits and chickens alone. I did have a  field rat eat two of my new born rabbits  so I have moved my rabbits around so it won't happen again


----------



## babsbag (May 2, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> Mossy Stone Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did I send you the email about the rattlesnake aversion training for your dogs? I know you vaccinate them, but my vet isn't sold on that vaccine, she says the studies were done with a different kind of rattlesnake and that there was no control group. IDK. Fortunately we haven't seen many on our land, I keep EVERYTHING picked up and I hear that the Guineas are supposed to help too. I really should redo the aversion training.

When my LGD was a pup there was a huge snake in the field, not sure if rattler or gopher as I was too far away, but from the size I would guess rattler. She actually came when I called her off of her interest in him, I was so so glad. Then the snake got through the fence and gone before I could ID it. I am sure my dogs would interface with a snake given a chance. It is scarey.

I am pretty sure that a neighbors goat got bit by one a few weeks ago. Horribly swollen face and chest, but didn't die. Couldn't find a bite, but that is the only thing that would explain the sudden swollen area. It was decided that the puncture could have swollen shut, again IDK. No experience, Thank God. 

Just be very very careful


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 6, 2013)

babsbag said:
			
		

> WhiteMountainsRanch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Hi B, 

Sorry I kept meaning to get back to you, yes you did send me the info on the rattlesnake aversion training, it's a great idea. I've seen signs all over town for it here, so we're going to call them and get a price quote after we get our new baby girl. It'd be a great idea, especially since we've had SO many of them this year. :/

I've seen so many rattlesnake bites at the vet I used to work at that I can instantly spot them and the signs. (That's why I didn't think that's what happened to Maya), but it does sound like what happened to your neighbors goat. :/ Glad it was ok!

Also I have seen firsthand the "effects" of the rattlesnake vaccine, and I can say that 9 out of 10 times it WILL help reduce the effects of the venom on the animal, lessening the severity, and helping the animal to not have as traumatic experience (ie, less tissue damage, etc). The vaccine isn't a cure, or even a preventative, but it will make your pet more likely to live if it does get bit. You'll still need to go to the vet and possibly use antivenin in the event of a bite though.
*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 6, 2013)

*We were finally able to find another LGD pup down here in Southern California! They are located 5 hours away from us but the owners father is willing to meet us closer! Woo hoo!  I've talked to the owner extensively and we have finally put down our deposit on a new baby female Anatolian Shepherd!   She is coming right off a working farm, but she is only 6 weeks old so won't be coming home for two more weeks. Can't wait to meet her! 


Here is our baby on the left! She is a "pied" or "piebald" Anatolian: 






Here is the Dam:





Here is the Sire:





And here is the Sire's Dam:







WE ARE SOOOOOOO EXCITED!!!! :bun *


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (May 6, 2013)

wow great looking dogs.. I love to see a real working dog, they are awesome!!!

What an adorable Puppy  Congrats!!!


----------



## autumnprairie (May 9, 2013)

That is so great!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 9, 2013)

*So excited! Saturday is the day we pick her up!!!  *


----------



## autumnprairie (May 9, 2013)

YAY!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 12, 2013)

*Our youngest Blackbelly Ewe gave birth early this morning to two chocolate twin lambies! One boy and one girl.... will post pics soon!!! *


----------



## bonbean01 (May 12, 2013)

Congrats on your baby lambie pies   And on your cute new little LDG!!!!


----------



## alsea1 (May 12, 2013)




----------



## woodsie (May 12, 2013)

Love the pup - she is adorable! and congrats on the new babies!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (May 13, 2013)

Love your new pup!!!   
Am excitedly awaiting lambie pics!!!!!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 25, 2013)

*Here are the pics of the lambies! Our first baby sheep ever. There was two chocolate twins, one boy and one girl.  Mama was hiding them in the rocks during the day for the first week or so, so I had to get night pics.  Need to get more pics now that they are older and out more.  They look like goats and hop around like bunnies.*


----------



## autumnprairie (May 25, 2013)

Adorable


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 25, 2013)

*Picked up our new baby girl LGD on Sunday, she's a purebred Anatolian and I asked the breeder TONS of info on her, I think she just omitted a few small details. I was a little disappointed at the pups condition, she was awfully small with a rough coat and extremely skinny and pretty scared and nervous. She was 8 weeks old. Weighed her and she was only 9.5 pounds!  I've seen Anatolians on the internet that are 20 pounds at 8 weeks old.  Quite a big difference. Apparently the breeder was having health issues and couldn't tend to the pups as she wanted to. They got weaned way to early, and had a very heavy worm load.  I dewormed her when we got her home and have been pumping the good food into her. She is doing better now and is happy and playful and is already up to almost 14 pounds.  I hope she doesn't have any size issues because of it! I brought Diego home at 12 weeks and he was already 35 pounds! 

She is altogether QUITE different than him. He is sorta slow and gangly and laid back and calm, whereas she is very active with lots of energy and VERY agile- always running around and investigating stuff, very energetic. I'm keeping her in the baby barn at night with the baby goats, separated by a gate. During the day I put the baby goats into the baby goat yard and was leaving her around the barn with my big dog Dakota. She didn't like being away from the baby goats though so now every day she "gets in" to the baby goat yard. She is so small she can squeeze under the fence and in between the gates! I was worried about her at first, but after watching her interact with them, she loves them and likes to lay in the shade with them and they don't mind her at all, and it's just the baby goats so I'm not worried. Now she goes in that pen with them every day during the day. 

Cute! 










Diego didn't like her at first, he kept trying to bite her- like he didn't know what she was. But I had them separated behind a gate and after about 15 minutes of me sitting there with them he started to realize she wasn't a danger to his territory and then he loved her after that. Now he hovers over her and tries to play with her very gently because he is so much bigger than she is.  





She's not scared- they are playing. 





Playing some more.





She loves the baby goats. 



*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 25, 2013)

*Oh and we're still not fully decided on a name but for right now we are calling her "Toli". I know original, huh!*


----------



## meme (May 25, 2013)

She's a cutie! She should be healthy in no time with plenty of good care. That's why it is SO important to find responsible breeders. It may be tempting to go with a byb, but there are often consequences.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 25, 2013)

meme said:
			
		

> She's a cutie! She should be healthy in no time with plenty of good care. That's why it is SO important to find responsible breeders. It may be tempting to go with a byb, but there are often consequences.


*

I totally agree. I talked to the lady for WEEKS before I bought her, thought I was asking all the right questions, she seemed like she was a responsible breeder... I think she either didn't know or just omitted some of the facts until I actually drove up there to pick her up. But no worries now, we have her!*


----------



## Southern by choice (May 25, 2013)

Very good you are giving the goats milk.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 29, 2013)

*Well my little girl is doing really good and gaining weight well, but now she is starting to itch! I gave her another bath with the medicated shampoo, but it made no difference at all. She is really itchy around her neck and shoulder area. I didn't see a single flea on her. I am going to get some omega's in a pump bottle and see if that helps. Not sure what else it could be unless she is allergic to something in the food!*


----------



## BHOBCFarms (May 29, 2013)

I sure hope it isn't food allergies!  That can be a real pain to figure out.  My brother has a dog that for years couldn't tolerate any meat protien in his diet except pork, plus no wheat.  he would get hives and skin would get dark pink.  Check your dog for pea sized or smaller raised bumps, and also itchy swollen feet can be a sign, too.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 29, 2013)

BHOBCFarms said:
			
		

> I sure hope it isn't food allergies!  That can be a real pain to figure out.  My brother has a dog that for years couldn't tolerate any meat protien in his diet except pork, plus no wheat.  he would get hives and skin would get dark pink.  Check your dog for pea sized or smaller raised bumps, and also itchy swollen feet can be a sign, too.


*
She doesn't have any of that, I really hope it's not a food allergy! I'll keep watching her and see if I can see any bugs or anything. *


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jun 29, 2013)

*Sorry I haven't been able to post lately. I think about it constantly, but just so busy! This month has been crazy with me finishing the semester at school (another 4.0 semester), been working for a friend a few towns over, worked our local fair, and my boyfriend got a "new job" working for the same people he worked with when he was 16, now he is running their business for them, and as such, has been out of town, and now there is more workload for me to do here by myself at the farm and household. PHEW!  I need a vacation! LOL!

Well, the animals are all doing really good. 

I really like the way my youngest two baby doe goaties are turning out. They have a different daddy than the first ones and they have a lot wider hips and are much stockier overall, which is the look I prefer. 

The baby boy goats are doing really well, still sweet and friendly and growing so fast! I have three and plan on keeping two. I was going to sell the third one, but I actually tasted goat over at a friends house and it was SO good now I am thinking I want to eat him. LOL. Like there won't be enough boys for that next year.   I may just put him up on Craigslist and if no one wants him, then off to the processors!

The other older girl babies are doing really well, growing fast and very elegant and pretty with very shiny coats. They are still on the Lambar  but are losing interest in it, so this will probably be the week where I wean them completely. They are 18 weeks old now.  

The milkers are all doing really good, except haven't been giving me much milk the last few days. I think maybe because it has been SO hot. Yesterday I started giving them electrolyte water along with their regular water. They love it. 

AND I added a new milker! So excited, she is so gorgeous, I love her! She just won second place in her age group the the Del Mar fair!!! Here she is; meet Incantation!






Sheep are doing good, babies are growing like weeds. I think I am actually going to sell them though. I like them, but I really LOVE my goats and I can focus on goats and have a free pen if I sell the sheep.

We named our new baby Anatolian LGD Toli. We couldn't think of anything else and the name really fits her.  She is doing really good. Not itchy anymore, I think it was just the shampoo causing dry skin. She was underweight at only 9.5 pounds when we got her and last time I weighed her she was over 20 pounds. I need to weigh her again.... later when it cools down. The heat here is unbearable! 

And finally that brings us to Diego; what a good good dog he is. He really is. I am not amazed by a lot of things, but this dog is amazing! These last couple weeks he has been barking NON-STOP all night long. I know he is just going through a stage in his development right now, so we have kinda been ignoring it. If I'm up there and he does it continually I'll tell him in a firm voice "enough", but it usually doesn't do any good.  So we have been distracting him with bones and letting him out to play with Toli, instead of bark. Well, we added the new milking goat on Thursday and I was really worried about bringing a new goat into his territory. Well, the first thing he did when I put her in the pen was run up to her and started gently licking her face and ears. LOL. She didn't appreciate it very much, but I did. LoL. He is such a good dog. AND on top of this (and it may just be coincidence) since we brought the new goat home he stopped barking all night!!! I actually woke up night before last and went and checked on all the animals because it was TOO quiet. LOL. Everyone was fine and sleeping. It was just odd to not hear him constantly barking, lol. And then last night he was barking up a storm again so I let him out of the goat pasture to run around the property (like I do when I am milking) and then I came back and laid down. Well I heard him chase something through the bushes all the way from the top of our property, down around the side, and out and away from the bottom. I didn't hear a peep from him after that. Have I mentioned he is amazing?!?! I really wish I had two more dogs just like him.  I love that dog.

I need to wash the dogs and weigh them and then I'll get updated pics. They grow so fast it's hard to keep up with them! *


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks for the update. I had wondered what you were up too


----------



## GLENMAR (Jul 1, 2013)

WOW!!! Your new doe is beautiful.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 2, 2013)

You know you make me a proud Grandma. I am so glad Diego is working out for you. I just heard from someone that took 3 pups; one for them and 2 to train for a big operation in the central valley. The 2 are going to their new home this week and the people tell me that they are just wonderful dogs, learned their jobs without a hitch. As a matter of fact, they didn't want to let them go 

I want another pup but not sure I can handle the chicken chasing end of it again.    We are still hoping to buy the land next to us and if I add 16 more acres to my goat operation another dog will have to come along. I got so lucky with my two that I am almost afraid to get another as now I have no beginner's luck.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jul 3, 2013)

*Thanks guys! I  my animals. 

Babs- I could definitely understand not wanting to let them go, if I had two more Diego's I wouldn't let them go for the world! LOL! I'm hoping Toli will turn out as good as him. She is still too young to tell, but she follows him around like a shadow and I am hoping in time will pick up on his cues. 

Speaking of- I let the goats out to free-range the other day and Diego and Toli had a blast running around the hills with them! They didn't leave the herd the whole time except to scout out a bit further around the perimeter and then came back to lay in the shade while keeping a watchful eye over the grazing goats.  I can't wait until they are both bigger and older and I can start letting the goats out more, maybe even without me sitting up there with them!

I really almost can't wait to breed the two pups (lol of course I will) but I want two more and they are both so awesome! *


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Sep 13, 2013)

*I will be back SOON to post updates, promise! Been soooooo busy lately!!!

Cool picture my boyfriend took the other day of me and the free-ranging turkeys. (Ignore my ugly silhouette). 




*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Sep 13, 2013)

*We're selling our two young boys we had this year. I bought a nice *B buck and have been kinda sorta looking for a buddy for him for after the two baby boys are gone. And well, the lady I had taken my girls to to breed last year has a buck that I just fell in love with, I had planned on bringing some girls back to her this year for breeding to this buck and she emailed me 2 days ago and is offering him for sale!!! YAY! It would have costed me half of his buying price just in stud fees, not even including boarding, so I am SOOOOOOO happy to be able to add this AMAZING buck to my herd. Put the deposit on him and will go get him in a week or so...... YAY!!!!!!!!!

Pics coming soon!!!!*

*I can't tell you how happy I am to have this buck added to my herd!!!



I found a picture of him as a baby: of course he is a year and a half now so I will need to get pics asap!!! He topped 200 pounds at a year old!!! 





*


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## autumnprairie (Sep 14, 2013)

He  is beautiful


----------



## TTs Chicks (Sep 14, 2013)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Sep 14, 2013)

*Thanks guys! I can't wait to get him here and get some recent pictures of him!!!  *


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Oct 16, 2013)

*I finally weighed my LGD's and here they are: (I was thinking they were heavier, especially Diego, I can barely lift him!)

Dakota: 125#

Diego @ 9 months: 86#

New Dog @ 12 months: 72# (weighed at vets office)

Toli @ 7 months: 67#

These were on my bathroom scale with me holding them, so hopefully they are accurate.  *


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Oct 16, 2013)

*New pic of my new herdsire goat Mark! 






Pic of my new LGD, Anatolian female:



*


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 18, 2013)

They are lovely.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Oct 18, 2013)

Mark is a magnificent looking boy!!!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 15, 2014)

So I haven't been on BYH much. Unfortunately I have been having issues with the new platform, it doesn't work well on my computer and has a lot of glitches and especially with the difficulty of uploading and getting the code to input pictures. 

So anywho, we're on break between semesters at school and I am enjoying it! Working a bunch on the farm and getting ready for baby goats! SO excited! Our senior does are all due right around Feb 28th, so there is just about 5 weeks left. Seems like last year the wait for babies was SO long, this time the time just flew by! Bet it'll go slow now though. 

Also I am SO excited I finally got a new horse! Some of you may have seen my posts over the last year about looking for an endurance horse. Well my trainer and I finally found one and I am absolutely in LOVE!!! Here he is!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 7, 2014)

He is beautiful


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 8, 2014)

Thank you guys, I am SO in love with him! And he has the BEST personality to match! 


On other notes:

1. Baby goaties due in 20 days now!!!

2. Started school and have been SOO busy with that and work now.  I really liked having time off at home, I don't like being SO busy I come home exhausted every day.

3. I'm sad we lost our intern, time to move on to bigger and better places, but I enjoyed having someone around to work on the farm with and to help me out. It was so nice to have one, I can't wait until we can get another one! 

4.Toli is probably preggers, if she settled her due date will be March 22nd. We already have thee of the pups reserved.  It'll be fun having pups around again.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 8, 2014)

I understand the completely and insanely busy. I have 3 full time jobs. School as a student, cooking for 8 every night and the farm. I got sick this year just getting over it. It had been years since I had the flu or a cold for that matter. I found that I am a wimp when I am sick


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 8, 2014)

I know how you feel too! School, plus my work experience job, plus working for my boyfriends business, AND working a new job over at the neighbors horse farm, PLUS my own farm on top of it!!! I am just SO exhausted! I want to crawl in bed for a few days lol. And we lost our intern too, she was such a BIG help! It's amazing how much you can get done with one person to help you out! And when I got sick a couple weeks ago I was wiped out! I had to spend a few days in bed and rely on other people to help me, wasn't very much fun.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 9, 2014)

Only 19 more days 'till goat babies!!! I'm SOOOO excited!!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 9, 2014)

Pass the popcorn


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 9, 2014)

LOL! 

I need to get pictures, I took a TON last year, and no pics yet this year! My does are so big! I need to get pics! My big girl Minyette gave me quads last year, I think she has three in her this year, she is BIG but not quite as big as before. LOL. 
 Can't wait!!!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 11, 2014)

Only 17 more days until baby goaties!!! Sooo excited!!! All the udders are filling up! 
 We only had three does give birth last year, this year we have at least 6 due and possibly more! Craziness!!!

We finished the baby barn(for now) and we're almost done with fencing in two new pastures for the babies, just have to finish stretching the chain link. So much work!

I think I will go get pictures today!!!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 13, 2014)

15 more days 'till babies!!!! 

My order from Jeffers came, but didn't have all the nipples I ordered in it, I sure hope they ship before the babies get here!!!!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 13, 2014)

How exciting!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 16, 2014)

Only 12 more days!!!!    



No nipples from Jeffers yet. Hope they come soon!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 18, 2014)

10 more days  and still no nipples!!! LOL.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 21, 2014)

So my does apparently settled on the first breeding, (not the second breeding a week later), so the babies came a week "early"! And, the count is up to TEN, from only 3 does!



Ghia: triplets, two boys and a girl. All camouflage with moonspots!
Joline: triplets, three boys. All camouflage, two w/ moonspots.
Minyette: quads (again!) three boys and a girl, one moonspots the rest brown.

Please send healing vibes for Minyette, this was a rough pregnancy with the second baby stuck in a "C" shape. I had to go in and lift the pelvis so it could be born breech. She is very tired and having a slow recovery. Gave her vitamin B shots, penicillin, nutri-drench, and electrolytes and grain and alfalfa. Hoping she is just tired!

All babies up and happy and healthy!

Will post pics asap!!!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 21, 2014)

First set of triplets from Ghia!!!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 21, 2014)

The little spotted one on the left is the girl. You can bet we will be keeping her!


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 26, 2014)

Too cute! I really love the moonspots!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jun 7, 2014)

Sorry I haven't been able to update lately, BYH not working very well on my computers. Went back to work full-time and we had puppies, yearlings all gave birth, processed our piggie! LOTS going on! If anyone wants to follow our blogs we will be updating them on our website mostly from now on. Here is the link! http://www.whitemountainsranch.org/the-homesteading-survivalist-blog Thank you for reading and following us!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Sep 11, 2014)

Wow so much has been going on in the last few months!

My new Arabian has a tendon injury, and it's mild, but a long slow healing process, and SO frustrating as he was supposed to be my new endurance horse.

Found out some crzy neighbors stole two of our puppies!

We kept all five Mark doelings, and three Mongo doelings. So far I like Mark's babies much better.

Also have one second year cross that is both Mark and Mongo lines, and she is turning out very nice! Can't wait for showing  and linear appraisal next year!

And it's "that" time again! Bred Sedona and Minyette to Mongo, and Joline, Camille, and Cheyanne to Mark. (Hope Joline gives me girls this year!) And found a VERY nice champion buck named Kona, who's lines I like better than Mongos', to whom I bred Ghia, Ghiselle, Incantation, and Aurora. Can't wait for this years' baby crop! 9 does due, hope everyone settled, woohoo!


----------



## JakeM (Sep 18, 2014)

Oh no, I hope your horse doesn't get injured again and that this recovery will go by quick.

Some neighbors are crazy! The kids I babysit have a house on their property that they rent out. Well, the crazy renter went and stole a whole litter of kittens from their barn! Luckily, they quickly gave them up when the kids' parents kept the mom inside and wouldn't release her until they got the kittens back. Also, MY neighbors had a batch of adorable terrier crosses, and one day they came home from school and they were gone, including the father! There was a note though saying (not even joking here): "I took the puppies." It wasn't signed, just that. And a boot print.

I wish you the best! (with next year's kids, the puppies, and your current goats.)


----------

